# Wii hope you enjoy this



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

*Wii hope you enjoy this!*

Japan Event








​


*ALL CONFERENCES ARE OVER*​



*US Details*



Wii US Launch Details:
Price - *US$249.99*


Launch - *November 19th*


Only available in *White*


Wii Sports packed in! - inlcuding Tennis, Golf, Baseball and Bowling


All the cables and sensor bar are included, only *one controller* plus attachment


Wii channels - Photo, News and Weather


Virtual console games to cost US$5-10 - 30 Virtual Console titles available at launch


30 games in the 'launch window', half available for launch including (Zelda and Excite Truck) each costing US$49.99


Super Mario Galaxy set for release in 2007


Wii can play your own movie files you store on SD cards.


Opera browser will need to be bought from the Virtual Console


Extra Wiimote US$39.99, nunchuck US$19.99


Zelda Gamecube version launches on December 11th


CA$24 is 2,000 Virtual Console points



*Japanese Details*



Iwata reveals Virtual Console Prices, (converted from Yen) NES - US$4.25, SNES - US$6.80, N64 - US$8.50


You can pay for VC games with either credit card or Wii points cards


30 Nintendo and 30 Megadrive/Turbo-Grafx Virtual Console games before the end of the year


10 more VC games every month after launch


*December 2nd* launch in Japan for 25,000 yen - *US$215.50*


Japanese Wii package - Wii Console, Wii Remote (strap included), Nunchuck attachment, Wii AC adaptor, Wii A/V cable, Wii console stand, sensor bar, sensor bar stand and two AA batteries


Wii Remote - 3,800 Yen (US$32), Wii Nunchuk - 1,800 Yen (US$15)


16 Wii titles available at launch


Wii Sports not packed in, but supposedly Wii Sports features 5 sports games


Opera browser channel released by the end of this year. It will be free on a promotional basis only. After June 2007 you will have to purchase it from the Virtual Console.



*European Details*



Launch - *December 8th*


Price - *EUR 249 / GBP 179*


Wii Sports included


Games cost EUR 49-59 / GBP 34-39


Only available in White



*Australian Details*



Launch - *December 7th*


Price - *AU$399.95*


Wii Sports included


Only available in White





Wii.com is up! *First shots and videos of Wii user interface!*

Also, there is a preview video here, showing some footage of the games lineup, including some not seen before!


----------



## x_comp (Sep 14, 2006)

All right, fellow Europeans! Time to stay up and watch this live and forget about school, kiddies (J/K!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But seriously... I think someone will have a video up on Youtube later or somewhere.


----------



## bakhalishta (Sep 14, 2006)

All I get is a coming soon screen... I assume that's just because the event hasn't started yet.


----------



## DhaosBR (Sep 14, 2006)

Sheesh, i could be sleeping now, DAMN YOU NINTENDO!!!


----------



## science (Sep 14, 2006)

Finally! Lets hope for an October release, mid November at the latest! I can't wait!


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 14, 2006)

The Wii is dogshit, I am holding a secret special rally in my Mom's basement to bring back the Phantom


----------



## vdeogmer (Sep 14, 2006)

Hopefully we won't be losing sleep over another Joystiq-styled hypefest.

J/k, Joystiq is still awesome, even if they did fire that one dude for hype.


----------



## Costello (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> All right, fellow Europeans! Time to stay up and watch this live and forget about school, kiddies (J/K!)



soon 2:30 am... 
and the conference has been delayed, haha


----------



## science (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(yuyuyup @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> The Wii is dogshit, I am holding a secret special rally in my Mom's basement to bring back the Phantom



Back? I don't remember it ever coming out...


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 14, 2006)

exactly what time will the conference start? sept 14 right? but what time?

gmt?


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

Updated live feed. Grab the new link.

*edit* haha, whoops don't worry about that, wrong feed. guess there's no live coverage at the moment. We'll continue to bring in the news of the event though as it happens


----------



## science (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Updated live feed. Grab the new link.



Hey Opium, I know its off topic, but why havent you commented on my sig? I just noticed your sig.


Oh, and the Wii is great.

Stupid live video keeps buffering


----------



## Thorisoka (Sep 14, 2006)

Isn't it the last June's Conference on the updated link ?

edit : whoops. corrected.


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Thorisoka @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Isn't it the last June's Conference on the updated link ?
> 
> edit : whoops. corrected.



yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a mistake on our part. Don't worry about that link everyone!


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice livefeed. That just said "You're not going to school today, son."
EDIT:


QUOTE(Thorisoka @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Isn't it the last June's Conference on the updated link ?
> 
> edit : whoops. corrected.



OH SHI-


----------



## science (Sep 14, 2006)

Uggh, is it normal for that feed to work for about 5 seconds, and then buffer?


----------



## phuzzz (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(yuyuyup @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> The Wii is dogshit, I am holding a secret special rally in my Mom's basement to bring back the Phantom


YES


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Updated live feed. Grab the new link.
> ...




no way!! were's the link????


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(_ORiON_ @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> exactly what time will the conference start? sept 14 right? but what time?
> 
> gmt?



10:00am in Japan so 9:00am our time.


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Uggh, is it normal for that feed to work for about 5 seconds, and then buffer?



Forget the feed. It's an old pre-recorded conference. Wrong link.


----------



## DhaosBR (Sep 14, 2006)

It didn´t started yet, my god 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And almost site bringing live feed from the conference are crowded of users.


----------



## phuzzz (Sep 14, 2006)

Gosh, way to go, Opium.  I stopped listening to "Billy Jean" because I thought I was watching a live feed.  Dang!

"... but the kid is not my son...."


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

The conference has started! Keep refreshing


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> The conference has started! Keep refreshing


Where's the link?


----------



## Hairy (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.gwn.com/news/story.php/id/10307/


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

10:46AM (Japan): The Wii's price just announced - US$699.00

EDIT:
10:52AM (Japan): Mr. Iwata suddenly spots a PSP in the crowd. He bum rushes the guy and takes him down. He has just taken off his pants and started peeing on the man.


----------



## DhaosBR (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.gwn.com/news/story.php/id/10307/

The only one that i found working


----------



## lil_fighter (Sep 14, 2006)

crap guys he just took a bow.......A BOW TO MICROSOFT!.............

wow, im tired......


----------



## science (Sep 14, 2006)

That'd be funny if they didn't tell us jack

No, wait. It wouldn't


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 14, 2006)

^^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I heard three kittens die in this story *refreshes constantly*

How long is this supposed to take?


----------



## The Teej (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> 10:46AM (Japan): The Wii's price just announced - US$699.00



GIANT ENEMY METROIDS LOL


----------



## lil_fighter (Sep 14, 2006)

dang, i wish i had the video, its taking forever between posts

so, as long as everyone is here, wanna play some wifi?


----------



## science (Sep 14, 2006)

Here it comes...


----------



## phuzzz (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(The Teej @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > 10:46AM (Japan): The Wii's price just announced - US$699.00
> ...


GIANT METROIDS VS. GIANT CRABS

A game for the ages.


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

Why are the pics on that blog so similar to the June conference?
OH SHI- TIME PARADOX


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 14, 2006)

*11:03 AM: Iwata shows the Gamecube vs. PS2 sales chart and pulls out a gun.*


----------



## dafatkid27 (Sep 14, 2006)

Attention everyone: GWN is liveblogging an old video.


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

*11:05 AM: Mr. Miyamoto has just started to stand on a table and waving his arms around. He seems to be pretending to be a surfer.
11:06 AM: Mr. Iwata just unveiled their new product. The Wii XTREEEEEEEME! *


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 14, 2006)

roflmao..

Edit: Soooo... where do we go now lol?


----------



## science (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Attention everyone: GWN is liveblogging an old video.


I'll fell like a tool if thats correct


----------



## Chouonsoku (Sep 14, 2006)

Uh-oh. They just deleted all of their updates. :S


----------



## Hairy (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Attention everyone: GWN is liveblogging an old video.
> ...



It's true. Half the internet just got owned. Including you and me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gg GWN.

gg http://justpause.com/fullNews.php?newsId=53 too for copying GWN's updates.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.gwn.com/news/story.php/id/10307/ - 

"Update: We were given the incorrect streaming feed - this page will be updated as soon as we can confirm further details."


----------



## science (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> The conference has started! Keep refreshing



Refreshing this page? Or do you have a link for us?


----------



## DhaosBR (Sep 14, 2006)

LOL BIGGEST PWN3D OF ALL TIMES

That´s it!I´m going to bed.F**k this stuff...one day i´ll get informed on all the news and iwata´s bombs from that conference.

Well..adieu!!


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

lol I knew I felt TIME PARADOX... btw, saw at Nintendo Inside that the first link that *Opium* put up is the real livefeed link. Only it hasn't started yet. lol

http://www.irwebcasting.com/060914/01/
(see the date thar?) COMING SOON 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it when game blogs have EXCLUSIVE news coming from:
a) Japanese site which they've poorly translated/babelfished.
b) Recently released Famitsu or other game magazines. 
c) Repostage of news on Game Watch (Impress Watch), Dengeki or Famitsu.com that they don't even bother translating (just posting pics).


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm ROFLing all the way to the bank over here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Anyway, I hope to have a pleasant surprise when I wake up.


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

GWN for teh pwn.

Damn this sucks. Still I wonder why the conference was delayed 3 hours...


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> GWN for teh pwn.
> 
> Damn this sucks. Still I wonder why the conference was delayed 3 hours...



They're still trying to stop the big crowd of Japanese people trying to grab Reggie's crotch. They want to know how big the Wii will be.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 14, 2006)

those japs got me all aroused for info


----------



## Akoji (Sep 14, 2006)

Lol Orc.

Well lets wait , after what ... 6 months even maybe more , 3 hours is almost nothing.


----------



## Chanser (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh well I'm going to watch some Eureka.


----------



## Alexeh (Sep 14, 2006)

www.*ir*webcasting.com


----------



## The Teej (Sep 14, 2006)

LAME. I stayed up for nothing T___T


----------



## RingKing97 (Sep 14, 2006)

www.irwebcasting.com
is it really gonna be on there plus I don't think its gonna have any english right??


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 14, 2006)

OK what the hell is going on and what kind of news should I be expecting? 
if this conference ever happens...


----------



## Jei (Sep 14, 2006)

Dang, it is 0:22AM over here right now... soon I am gonna sleep, in how many hours is the conference supposed to happen?


----------



## falcon64z8 (Sep 14, 2006)

anticpation...


----------



## Chanser (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh rly?

http://maxcarter.newsvine.com/_news/2006/0...h-date-revealed


----------



## ebcubs03 (Sep 14, 2006)

The conference wasn't delayed, people posted incorrect times and people didn't bother to check it.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Chanser @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> Oh rly?
> 
> http://maxcarter.newsvine.com/_news/2006/0...h-date-revealed


Objection!

That article is contradictory! At e3, Nintendo clearly stated that the Wii will come to the US first! Therefore, that articles credibillity should be questioned!


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

Wii.com

Interesting site, I hope it gets updated when the info comes out.


----------



## Konamix02 (Sep 14, 2006)

ARGH ITS 11:12 CMT AND THE THING STARTS IN 45MINS AND I HAVE TO GOTO SLEEP NOOOOO. Damn school


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Chanser @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Oh rly?
> 
> http://maxcarter.newsvine.com/_news/2006/0...h-date-revealed



its source is not even reliable


----------



## Jei (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Konamix02 @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> ARGH ITS 11:12 CMT AND THE THING STARTS IN 45MINS AND I HAVE TO GOTO SLEEP NOOOOO. Damn school


Me too. Life sucks.

Get over it and have a good sleep. I'm goin too...
Hope to wake up with lots of good stuff to read


----------



## Solarboy-gil (Sep 14, 2006)

Do what i do. Wake up 30-40 min early and save the video, convert it to moonshell and watch at class xD


----------



## salv (Sep 14, 2006)

WII IS PRICED AT $250 american SCREW PS3 Nintendo WII FTW!!! NOV 19.

over 25 games by end of 2006





  wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

oh and i read it at gamespot and its got that info from new york times. I BELIVE!


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(salv @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> WII IS PRICED AT $250 SCREW PS3 WII FTW!!! NOV 19.


Of course, in your excitement, you forgot to include your source.
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/285...nintendo14.html

Not reliable too in my opinion or maybe I'm wishing Miyamoto whispers the price himself gently into my ears. OH SHI- WHO THE HELL IS THIS JAPANE-


----------



## Solarboy-gil (Sep 14, 2006)

i don't trust it. It sounds like nintendos trying to bum rush Sony instead of playing it smart. Hopefully its not true.

Same month is ok.
Same week? thats just crazy


----------



## RingKing97 (Sep 14, 2006)

umm if they have already strarted production (some have already been completed) why wait 2 moths to deploy them


----------



## Chanser (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like its official. $250


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 14, 2006)

Nintendo can do whatever they want. Sony is trying hard not to mess up themselves let alone the other 2 guys!

Also, I remember Nintnedo saying they weren't going to battle the other guys. Are they still standing by that idea??


----------



## palmarenko (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Chanser @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Don't believe in this link: http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/285...nintendo14.html


Well the article is from NYT and even ign and gamespot are reporting about it.


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

Wii US Launch Details: Price - US$250
Launch - November 19th
Wii Sports packed in! - inlcuding Tennis, Golf, Baseball and Bowling
Wii channels - Photo, News and Weather
Virtual console games to cost US$5-10 

enjoy!

or not enjoy, that price, ouch!


----------



## Chanser (Sep 14, 2006)

Didn't look official, so once it's spread to Gamespot and etc. Then it's trustworthy.


----------



## palmarenko (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Chanser @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Didn't look official, so once it's spread to Gamespot and etc. Then it's trustworthy.


Is that sarcasm?


----------



## RingKing97 (Sep 14, 2006)

what is the PS3 release date i thought it was before this. Would they really be dumb enough to release after sony ?  why not just scrape the whole thing.


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Chanser @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Didn't look official, so once it's spread to Gamespot and etc. Then it's trustworthy.



it's on IGN, that enough?


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 14, 2006)

I really hope the articles are wrong.  Not because of the release date, or the cost of the Wii, but because $5-10 is a complete ripoff for the virtual console games.  I guarantee if thats the cost that I will not be buying one game on it, and I'll stick to my modified xbox for emulators.


----------



## Chanser (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Chanser @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't look official, so once it's spread to Gamespot and etc. Then it's trustworthy.
> ...



Indeedy!


----------



## squall3031 (Sep 14, 2006)

god, that would be around $350 in australia


----------



## bakhalishta (Sep 14, 2006)

I was hoping for a closer release date, but this is still awesome !!!

I need to go pre-order ir. RIGHT. NOW.


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 14, 2006)

max carter says otherwise (and he's at the conference).

http://maxcarter.newsvine.com/_news/2006/0...h-date-revealed

I'm going with his price of $199 and us launch date of nov. 5th

I say kotaku, ign, and all of the rest have been had (or just really suck at getting facts prior to running stories).


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 14, 2006)

big mistake to me launching last, but with the worldwide hype, it seems Wii can't fail

Wii sports pack in is perfect


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 14, 2006)

*THIS JUST IN!!!*

Guarenteed to be "giant enemy crab" free!


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 14, 2006)

Wasn't there an IGN interview with Perrin Kaplan from Nintendo that came out after the original "under $250" was announced where she told Matt that we would be 'pleasantly surprised with the price' or am I just making this up?


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

My only complaints are VC prices, really and that's not a really big complaint. I'm still willing to shell out $5-10.
Now if only they'll put alot of PC-Engine CD games on VC. ;-;

Jeez, I'm kinda :/ disappointed now that I didn't go to school. lol

EDIT:


QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> *THIS JUST IN!!!*
> 
> Guarenteed to be "giant enemy crab" free!


FUCK! I really enjoyed some Giant Enemy Crabs. :/ (ex. Megaman Legends, Vagrant Story)


----------



## RingKing97 (Sep 14, 2006)

NO MARIO AT RELEASE.... THEY ARE OFF THERE ROCKERS >>>> DREAMCAST IS GONNA HAVE A TWIN


----------



## Nocturno (Sep 14, 2006)

$250? that price is high, I was hoping for a price under $200,, too bad, I guess I not buying wii at launch..  and wasn´t they releasing wii before ps3?



QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Wasn't there an IGN interview with Perrin Kaplan from Nintendo that came out after the original "under $250" was announced where she told Matt that we would be 'pleasantly surprised with the price' or am I just making this up?



maybe the price is going to be $249.99


and no mario at launch, that´s the same mistake they made with gamecube..


----------



## palmarenko (Sep 14, 2006)

2:34PM: Virtual Console game pricing has now been officially confirmed. Iwata says the price of each game will start at 500 Yen, with SNES games going for 800 Yen, and N64 games costing 1000 Yen.


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

HAY GUYS THE SEATTLE PI LINK I POSTED HAS GONE STEALTH ON ME!


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The page you have requested was not found. The link is either incorrect or the page no longer exists. If you believe there is a problem, please send a message to [email protected]
> 
> Search seattlepi.com



I knew it lol


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 14, 2006)

For that VC price, I hope that the DRM on the roms for the VC gets circumvented real fast.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(palmarenko @ Sep 13 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > 2:34PM: Virtual Console game pricing has now been officially confirmed. Iwata says the price of each game will start at 500 Yen, with SNES games going for 800 Yen, and N64 games costing 1000 Yen.
> ...


~4usd famicom
~6.50usd super famicom
~8.00usd nintendo 64


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 14, 2006)

$250 better include two controllers.  I think they were planning $200 but decided to shoe-horn Wii-Sports into it.

As for the Virtual Console games, I think I'll keep sticking to the ROMs until the DRM is compeltely broken.

I guess I have to wait for the US announcement today to find out more about what the hell is going on.  I was seriously hoping for an October release date. Sigh Sigh Sigh.


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(falcon64z8 @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(palmarenko @ Sep 13 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > 2:34PM: Virtual Console game pricing has now been officially confirmed. Iwata says the price of each game will start at 500 Yen, with SNES games going for 800 Yen, and N64 games costing 1000 Yen.
> ...



lol duh
500yen = US$4.25
800yen = US$6.80
1000yen = US$8.50

EDIT: SOMEONE BEAT ME GRAAAAAH.... here's some sauce...





1 USD = 117.512 JPY


----------



## 754boy (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> $250 better include two controllers.Â I think they were planning $200 but decided to shoe-horn Wii-Sports into it.
> 
> As for the Virtual Console games, I think I'll keep sticking to the ROMs until the DRM is compeltely broken.



Cheap bastard lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk......but I think $250 WITH GAME is a dam good deal considering the PS3 is $600 without one. Already got the cash stashed away for release day


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 14, 2006)

I gotta go to bed...hopefully more good news will be awaiting me when I get up tomorrow. It's 1:45 in the morning here and I got lots of Calc homework to do before tomorrow afternoon comes around.


----------



## beedog19 (Sep 14, 2006)

I think 250 is a little steep for the Wii, now if it includes more in the box ie: 2 controllers, classic controller it's more than worth it. If it doesn't I think I'll be getting zelda on GCN and waiting the next gen out until prices fall. I need to save money anyways.


----------



## xiaNaix (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(thieves like us @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> max carter says otherwise (and he's at the conference).
> 
> http://maxcarter.newsvine.com/_news/2006/0...h-date-revealed
> 
> ...



I agree.  Everyone jumped on the bandwagon of this NY Times reporter's post, which has since been pulled.  Smells like the classic Nintendo bait & switch to me.


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

Where did they get the US$250 price anyway? Don't tell me from the Seattle Pi link? Because that was just taken down a few minutes ago...


----------



## hey_suburbia (Sep 14, 2006)

More: http://wiinintendo.net/?p=1648


----------



## xiaNaix (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Where did they get the US$250 price anyway? Don't tell me from the Seattle Pi link? Because that was just taken down a few minutes ago...



All of the websites sourced from that article.  I'll wait for official word from Nintendo.


----------



## palmarenko (Sep 14, 2006)

Famitsu is reporting a December 2 launch and 25,000 yen price for Japan


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 14, 2006)

Joystiq:

1:55 p.m. [update 8]: And the other shoe drops. Famitsu is reporting a December 2 launch and 25,000 yen ($215.51) price for Japan.

The converter I found says $212.72, but close enough, looks like the Times article was probably correct.


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did they get the US$250 price anyway? Don't tell me from the Seattle Pi link? Because that was just taken down a few minutes ago...
> ...



Seconded. That's why I said I wanted Iwata or Miyamoto telling me the details in person. They'll be flying in later this evening.


----------



## xiaNaix (Sep 14, 2006)

12-2-2006 for Japan.  25000 yen.  That article was bullshit like we thought.  $199 sounds about right for North America now.


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

Japanese Launch:

Price: 25,000 Yen - US$215.50
Date: December 2nd

FAR TOO LATE NINTENDO! If they put Australia and Europe into next year I'll........


----------



## falcon64z8 (Sep 14, 2006)

That close to $200, so it would probably be $230 or something..


----------



## RingKing97 (Sep 14, 2006)

2:50PM: We just received word that the New York Times article has been pulled from the web. Perhaps our suspicions were right and they were simply guessing the approximate price point


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> 12-2-2006 for Japan.Â 25000 yen.Â That article was bullshit like we thought.Â $199 sounds about right for North America now.



LOL I love how everyone is racing and playing "Pretend Video Game Reporter". ^-^ It's fun.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'ma do this game blog style and steal shit directly from Famitsu without a decent translation and just pics.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > 12-2-2006 for Japan.Â 25000 yen.Â That article was bullshit like we thought.Â $199 sounds about right for North America now.
> ...



LOL, you go and do that cuase ill probably join you.  And how often do you get to be a game reporter and report exciting news like this!


----------



## falcon64z8 (Sep 14, 2006)

1:58 a.m. EST [update 9]: Nintendo will be posting a Japanese press release momentarily and will have full text of Iwata's speech in about an hour. Also, wii.com will go live in Japan in about an hour


Awesome!


----------



## palmarenko (Sep 14, 2006)

Wii itself     × 1 
* Wii remote control strap attachment     × 1 
* Wii Nunchuck     × 1 
* Wii private AC adapter     × 1 
* Wii private AV cable     × 1 
* Wii itself private stand     × 1 
* Wii itself private auxiliary plate     × 1 
* Wii private sensor bar     × 1 
*  Plug server stand     × 1 
* Single three dry cell batteries     × 2


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 14, 2006)

i dunno why all you guys are bitching about the price of the VC downloads texas hold em on xbl is like 8 bucks for the amount of gamer points it cost


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(palmarenko @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Wii itselfÂ Â  × 1
> * Wii remote control strap attachmentÂ Â  × 1
> * ???????????Â Â  × 1
> * Wii private AC adapterÂ Â  × 1
> ...


??????????? -> Nunchuck Controller
?????????? -> Sensor Bar Stand


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 14, 2006)

I meant to say, there was a thread on Joystiq where people would guess if there were any hardware features still left to be revealed, and someone posted an interesting idea.  While I realize Nintendo isn't actually doing this, I really think it would be a great idea for them in the future:  rechargable batteries for the Wiimote that regenerate power based on motion.  I have a watch that does this, and it works very well, and even quick flicks are enough to charge it if need be, so I think it would be a great idea for the Wiimote in the future.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> QUOTE(palmarenko @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Wii itselfÂ Â  × 1
> ...



or it could be the nunchuck and the other could be the virtual console controller!


----------



## amazoncd (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> -December 2nd launch in Japan for 5,000 yen - US$215.50



5,000 yen is around $50 USD.  Is it meant to be 25,000 yen?

dial


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 14, 2006)

16 titles from 10 companies at launch. wii sports and zelda are launch titles. zelda will sell for 6800yen, other titles ranging from 4800-6800yen


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(palmarenko @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Wii itselfÂ Â  × 1
> * Wii remote control strap attachmentÂ Â  × 1
> * Wii NunchuckÂ Â  × 1
> * Wii private AC adapterÂ Â  × 1
> ...


Um no... as you can see clearly on my above post.

Here's what I do anyway... Reload Every Firefox extension + Famitsu Express Blog = PROFIT


----------



## palmarenko (Sep 14, 2006)

Jus used some online translators, so yeah I know, they usually suck


----------



## RingKing97 (Sep 14, 2006)

2:56PM: Official release date in Japan is December 2nd. Price is 25000 Yen (approximately US$212)
no us info and you might as well throw dirty on them there dead that far after ps3


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 14, 2006)

If Japan is getting the Wii For $212 is the U.S. getting it at $250? why?


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(palmarenko @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Jus used some online translators, so yeah I know, they usually suck


No biggie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's cool everyone is um... helping (?) in this "effort" lol... it's like one big party.

I also love how those previous articles add to the confusion...


----------



## palmarenko (Sep 14, 2006)

Famitsu reports 16 titles from ten publishers at launch. Cost of games: 4,800 yen to 6,800 yen. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess will cost 6,800 yen.


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 14, 2006)

Newest update is that Wii Sports is not included in Japan, but includes 5 sports games and costs 4800 yen.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 14, 2006)

its got boxing so im buying it for sure


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 14, 2006)

Gemaga reports 3,800 yen cost for the remote, 1800 yen for the classic controller, and 1800 yen for the nunchuck


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Newest update is that Wii Sports is not included in Japan, but includes 5 sports games and costs 4800 yen.



That and Miyamoto just pwns in Wii Tennis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pwnt Sugiyama Ai. XD

EDIT: Sugiyama Ai is a pro tennis player. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She said she lost due to "lack of practice"... LOL


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 14, 2006)

I think I speak for everybody when I ask:
When are the PINK ones coming out?!?


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 14, 2006)

The controllers are expensive, but I guess that's were the fun is. Too bad I have to buy 3 more! wwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!!


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> If Japan is getting the Wii For $212 is the U.S. getting it at $250? why?


because of transportation costs, taxes etc.

Europe will most likely get the Wii for 250€, that's about 67$ more than you will pay in the US, and even 105$ more than in Japan....


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> I think I speak for everybody when I ask:
> When are the PINK ones coming out?!?



PINK FTW

btw guys they announced "Wii Yawaraka Atama Juku" which is like "WII BIG BRAIN ACADEMY".

Edit: (Sorry for rough translation)
After announcing the price and release date, they presented some of the software by challenging guest, Ai Sugiyama (a National Tennis Champion) on Tennis (from Wii Sports) and Wii Yawaraka Atama Juku (Wii Big Brain Academy). After the fierce battle, Miyamoto takes down Ai Sugiyama. "Obviously I lack practice *lol* ", smiles Sugiyama.


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 14, 2006)

Also, I realize all the sites are still quoting that one link, but they're still saying that in the US, Wii Sports is included.  Maybe thats the reason for the price difference?


----------



## amazoncd (Sep 14, 2006)

Region free?...


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 14, 2006)

Here in Mexico we get a 30% higher price on everything and  U.S. prices are the cheapest everywhere in the world. that transportation thing you say doesn't get charged for americans unlike latin americans and europeans. It must be something else...




Wii.com IS LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can someone translate those Wii-faces thing?!?!?!?!


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 14, 2006)

fire emblem for wiii yaaaaa


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

wii.com

USER INTERFACE VIDEOS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 woohoo! It looks really awesome


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> wii.com
> 
> USER INTERFACE VIDEOS!
> 
> ...


Yup watching the Mii Channel vid. XD Awesome profile shits!

EDIT:
Wii Channel:
- Mii Channel : Personalization/Profiles (probably for Wii Sports too and other games)
- Weather Forecast Channel LOL
- News Channel
- MORE!


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 14, 2006)

Here'e the new Wii Preview video!!!

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wii/topics/wii_p...vie/lineup.html


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

I want a fucking white Nintendo TV too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT:
Fucking awesome video. Cooking Mama Wii looks fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and BOOOOOOOOOOX


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wii/features/wiiconnect24.html

can someone translate this? I wanna know what the features are!


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wii/features/wiiconnect24.html
> 
> can someone translate this? I wanna know what the features are!



Gimme a minute... I'll try. ;-;

EDIT:
*Wii Connect 24*

Turning the power off when you're done playing is just natural in past game machines.
However, the Wii never sleeps even when turned off. It enters a low power consuption 'standby mode' that only uses the same amout of power as a small lightbulb and is always connected to the internet.

WiiConnect24 delivers new content while the user is sleeping. "New experiences every day that everyone can enjoy" is what we offer leading to "Everyday life with Wii for everyone at home."
*
Wii Messaging System* (or Message Board, whatever)

When the Wii is turned on, you can access the Wii messaging system from the main menu through WiiConnect24.

The messaging system can be used to; contact the family through cellphone while they are out, send e-mail, send IMs and photos to other Wii users, calendar/schedule thingy lol, a map service and information about new games that are always updated.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 14, 2006)

i read somewhere that it has bluetooth and can connect with your phone computer etc incase you get messages from friends and such aswell


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 14, 2006)

So it will stream things over wifi? it has something like a cellphones and says photos what's that?

So what was the final hardware secret anyways? could that be it? the Wii Channels?


----------



## Solarboy-gil (Sep 14, 2006)

Fireemblem wii looks orgasimic ._.


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> So what was the final hardware secret anyways? could that be it? the Wii Channels?



Probably. Wii Channels are somewhat like "mini-software" collections that anyone can use conveniently just like TV channels via the Wii Remote. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ex: Pictochat, News, Weather Forecast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: More examples - You can "edit" pics ala Pictochat before sending them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or even make them into puzzles before sending them to family and friends. Also the "Mii" (Me) Channel where you can make your avatar to and CAN BE STORED IN YOUR WIIMOTE to bring to your friend's house or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




other less interesting stuff are the Weather forecast, Internet Browser (Opera), New Channel and LOL Shopping Channel.


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 14, 2006)

does it say something anywhere about online play? is there something about those friend codes?


----------



## ahzael (Sep 14, 2006)

OMFG , the monkey on my shoulder is turning into a kingo kong after this , must HAVE WIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wii/topics/wii_p...ntation/07.html

seems like a photo editor, screensaver, main composer and browser or something...


http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wii/topics/wii_p...ntation/08.html

THE OPERA BROWSER!

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wii/topics/wii_p...ntation/12.html

Pokemon & Zelda


----------



## ConraDargo (Sep 14, 2006)

W00t, best day ever since Monster Hunter Freedom was released on PSP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cooking Mama, Harvest Moon DS _and_ details on the Wii-release! I wonder where I should import the console from...

What a day


----------



## falcon64z8 (Sep 14, 2006)

Check this link out on picture interface, you can do simple cut and paste and edit with the wii!

http://www.mywii.com.au/newsdetail.aspx?id=16


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 14, 2006)

I sure hope all those features are not "japan only" like cool stuff always is...

funny how all the blogs seem like are falling asleep... Only Joystiq is updating...

Ok. Now even they are going to sleep!

3:36 a.m. EST [update 29] All right, it seems the news is slowing a bit, though more poring over the Japanese site will probably unveil more tidbits. With the U.S. event less than six hours away, though, I think I'm gonna call it a night. Big thanks to our fast and efficient translator Ittousai from Engadget Japan and to the guys over at Nintendo Wii Fanboy for keeping me company during posting and finding some good links. See ya.


----------



## ahzael (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> $250? that price is high, I was hoping for a price under $200,, too bad, I guess I not buying wii at launch..Â and wasn´t they releasing wii before ps3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is not a mistake at all, is actually good marketing, there is no doubt that wii will sell all its produced consoles untile christmas, and at launch people will buy the other games, this way the companies will have a chance to sell them , if they had released mario, 90% of the people, like me, would have bought mario straight away as their first game, this way instead, they will be able to sell it later on, because the poeple will buy it anyway. Is not like the wii will not sell without mario, there is plenty of games out there, u can call it their card up their sleeves, i wouldn't be surprised to see mario released around march


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

Other tidbits of info Orc-style:
- Wii Prepaid cards. (1000yen for 1000pts card, 3000yen for 3000pts card and 5000yen for 5000pts card.) Used for purchasing VC shit and probably other stuff.
- When you buy VC shit, you can organize them in custom channels (like organize them to "Mario Series" for example.
- The photos you can edit can be from SD cards from cell phones or digicams or whatever device. You obviously put them in the SD slot located at the flap thing in front.

EDIT:
- There's a bundle for 5000yen that includes the VC Controller and a 5000pts prepaid card! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shweeet!


----------



## x_comp (Sep 14, 2006)

US$250... Nice! Very close to the £150 estimate that was on the Gameplay.com pre-order site!

So now there's going to be a...

- WiiConnect24 messaging service that works with mobiles, PCs, other Wiis and software.
- Built-in internal software ("Channels") just like how the DS has Pictochat, the Wii has the Photo, Portrait, Weather, News, Internet and Shopping Channel.
- A download service so that you can play retro games from the NES, PC Engine, SNES, Mega Drive, N64 and MSX.

And Japan gets it on the 2nd December... Later than the US date?

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wii/index.html


----------



## id242 (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> Launch - November 19th




Isnt that a SUNDAY?

This "Sunday Launch" concept is new to me.


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

Japanese Launch List 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Chou Shittou Caduceus NEO (Trauma Center NEO) [tentative title]
- Elebits
- Machi Kuru Domino (Kuru Domino Town?) [tentative title]
- Necro-Nesia
- Super Monkey Ball: Uki Uki Party Dai Shuugou
- Swing Golf PANGYA
- Wing Island
- Kororinpa
- SD Gundam Revolution [tentative title]
- Ennichi no Tatsujin
- Tamagotchi no Pika-Pika Daitouryou~!
- Red Steel
- Wii Sports
- Odoru! Made in Wario! (Wario Ware)
- The Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess
- Hajimete no Wii

EDIT: Done lol


----------



## ConraDargo (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(x_comp @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> And Japan gets it on the 2nd December... Later than the US date?


Yeah, that _does_ come as a surprise. But then again - the DS came to the US on November 21st, while Japan got it on December 2nd. Pretty similar to Wii's dates


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

I love how Konami's titles are:
Music Simulation Game (tentative title)
New Action-Adventure Game 1 (tentative title)
New Action-Adventure Game 2 (tentative title)
Sports Game - Soccer (tentative title)
Sports Game - Baseball (tentative title)
Role Playing Game (tentative title)

I hope they reveal some of this come TGS2006...


----------



## DhaosBR (Sep 14, 2006)

A little more expensive than i though (at least 230 US$)...i think Nintendo could do it more cheaper, just because there´s a game coming with it doesn´t  make that price fair.

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wii/topics/wii_p...vie/lineup.html

A video from some games (i love it Wii sports now, it have a punch-out style game in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Harsky (Sep 14, 2006)

I only just logged on to read this. Sounds like I missed a lot while I was sleeping. Any chances of someone youtubing it? I want to see the videos for the other games. BTW, looks like EU is forgotten again. But after price conversions, $250 works out to almost over £130. Which was pretty much almost what I paid for when I got a GC on launch... then 2 months later Nintendo announced a price drop. Think I'd better go out and buy a wireless router now to get the most out of wifi for it now. BTW, any news on Super Smash Bros. Melee or has the conference finished?


----------



## lookout (Sep 14, 2006)

UK price for Wii = £149.99 to £179.99


----------



## science (Sep 14, 2006)

3AM...

Sounds overpriced to all the uner 250 we've heard.

But then theres Wii Sports in there.

So its 'kay.

November 19th seems lightyears away


----------



## Harsky (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry if this has been discussed before but has there been any news on the "playing dvds" aspect of it? Can you really put in a DVD movie into it and play? Will it be like the HD-DVD for Xbox360 wher eyou can play iut via addon..... or has it been dropped completely?


----------



## khan (Sep 14, 2006)

What everyone seems to be forgetting is the fact that wii comes with some very cool features as all mentioned above i.e. Opera browser, photo editing and weather .....


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(khan @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> What everyone seems to be forgetting is the fact that wii comes with some very cool features as all mentioned above i.e. Opera browser, photo editing and weather .....



Um, how exactly is everyone "forgetting" them when they were just mentioned above as you say?


----------



## khan (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(khan @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > What everyone seems to be forgetting is the fact that wii comes with some very cool features as all mentioned above i.e. Opera browser, photo editing and weather .....
> ...



but why are they all crying sooo hard when they see $250 pricetag? they obviously are forgoting the things that Wii comes with aside from latest technology that in controllers etc.


----------



## Kyoji (Sep 14, 2006)

I cannot believe people are complaining about the price. Let's see, 600, 400, or 250? Sounds like a no brainer to me.


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

Global domination, one Wii at a time!


Wii Weather Channel is the best game ever! I'm going to have so much fun just sitting there spinning the globe


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(khan @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(khan @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> ...



True. But people here are cheap anyway. All they do is leech ROMs. Hahahaha just kidding.

Maybe because they were just expecting a price waaay below $250 as it was promised. We'll see tomorrow at the US conference.


----------



## Hitto (Sep 14, 2006)

Is there going to be a live feed of this conference?
Does anyone have a link to share with us?


----------



## Prema (Sep 14, 2006)

"Wii keep our promise"?!?

The price is ok for me, 

what´ s not is the late release (they promised it to be before the PS3) and no mario this year(In the beginning announced as a launch title).  

What about dvd playback or maybe mp3? Anyone knows if DVD is still posssible?


----------



## ConraDargo (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm ok with the price tag as well, though I'm still hoping for an ever lower one once the details gets official - seeing how Nintendo not too long ago _did_ state that the console would cost _no more_ than $250 in America. That's why setting the price tag to _exactly_ $250 (or 249.99) _does_ feel a little so-so


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Prema @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> no mario this year(In the beginning announced as a launch title).



Source please.


----------



## Prema (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Prema @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > no mario this year(In the beginning announced as a launch title).
> ...



Somewere in the depth of E3 News (was told by Shiggy as far as i remember, but some time later they told no launch title anymore) :'(


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

*Opera Browser NOT free!*

I just added this to the list of news:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> -Opera browser channel released by the end of this year. It will be free on a promotional basis only. After June 2007 you will have to purchase it from the Virtual Console.



I found this out on wii.com.  9th page of the wii preview section. the description of the 2nd video down.


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Prema @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Prema @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> ...



Ah. I never heard / seen it was gonna be for launch. I'm going to Google for it. If I don't find it, you'll have to cut off both of your hands. Scan them and post them here.

EDIT: I only remember him stating it was a possibility and if it didn't it would be withing six months when Wii launches. No promise.


----------



## lookout (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh! stop freak me out with these news changed very confuse me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. heehee - Max Carter claims the Wii will be launched in the US on 5th November, for $199?


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Prema @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Prema @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> ...


Nintendo never said it was gonna be a launch title...they just said it MAY be a launch title


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Prema @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> ...



They didn't even actually say it MAY be a launch title, only hinting at it and said they don't want to make any promises.

I want hands. Now.


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 14, 2006)

here you go


----------



## Prema (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm going to Google for it. If I don't find it, you'll have to cut off both of your hands. Scan them and post them here.
> 
> I want hands. Now.
> 
> ...



Cutting hands?! 

Just an advice:
You should think about what you are talking and choose your words more wisely...

Have you ever seen humans with only leftovers of their legs and arms creeping in the dirt and mud of Indian streets and begging to have something to eat that day. 
*I do every day and i´ll never forget *






If it was misstranslated in my country, then i am sorry for giving this false info further!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But isn´t it simply a waste of time even talking about what was exactly said and what not.
It won´t change anything and bring us Mario on Launch, which makes me missing this "Ya let the release day come" feeling


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 14, 2006)

oh sheesh, it's just a game and a damn contraption (tho i want one too). why can't you guys wait.

btw, is the US conference to start at 9am?


----------



## motorcity_madman (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, Looks like I'm getting my self an xbox if its only gonne be 50 more then a wii.I really wanted a wii but why not get a much more powerful system with a solid library of games and not have to worry about playing games online with friends codes.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 14, 2006)

Damn, really expected 200...


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(motorcity_madman @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Well, Looks like I'm getting my self an xbox if its only gonne be 50 more then a wii.I really wanted a wii but why not get a much more powerful system with a solid library of games and not have to worry about playing games online with friends codes.



just because of friend codes you get dismayed of Wii?!

you'll be losing half your life if you wont buy it


----------



## edgeblade69 (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(id242 @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 13 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Launch - November 19th
> ...



I take it you never bought a GCN. GCN came out on a Sunday also, Nov. 18th to be exact. So this launch of Wii if the date holds true, will be almost exactly 5 years later to the day (4 years, 364.25 days for those of you keeping tracking at home).


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

It's official. I'm updating if anything new happens at the US event.


----------



## ConraDargo (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> It's official. I'm updating if anything new happens at the US event.


My goodness, I think I'm in love


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

Get your live text coverage here: http://wii.ign.com/articles/732/732707p1.html


----------



## yatzr (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't understand why people are complaining about the $250 price tag.  How many of you _weren't_ going to buy wii sports anyway?  I know I sure was, so to me it's a $200 system along with a $50 game.


----------



## 754boy (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(yatzr @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> I don't understand why people are complaining about the $250 price tag.Â How many of you _weren't_ going to buy wii sports anyway?Â I know I sure was, so to me it's a $200 system along with a $50 game.



THat's how I see it too. A good deal. People are gonna complain no matter how cheap it was gonna be.


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

^Add in an extra controller and it would be a hell of a lot better value.


----------



## yatzr (Sep 14, 2006)

i'm honestly surprised we're even getting the nunchuk for free...especially since it's not needed in wii sports (from what I can tell anyway).


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

about US$60 for an extra wiimote and nunchuk...ouch, that's going to hurt the piggy bank


----------



## lastdual (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> ^Add in an extra controller and it would be a hell of a lot better value.


That's the thing, if I was getting just the system and a single-player oriented game, it would probably be a better deal. But sports games are always better with 2 players, so to really enjoy the basic bundle you're gonna need that second controller, bumping up your cost to around $300.

Still not a bad deal (especially when compared to the PS3), but not a steal either, and closer to the 360 than most were expecting.


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

Right that's it from me. It's late and I need to get some sleep in. No more updates from me for now.

Come on Aus launch info! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll find out tomorrow morning I guess.


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Right that's it from me. It's late and I need to get some sleep in. No more updates from me for now.
> 
> Come on Aus launch info!
> 
> ...



Same here, skipped school, played 'pretend game journalist' all day, came down with a cold.
I'm excited to see the GBAtemp community online on Wii. I hoped the Wii gets a WFC game like Dare Demo Asobi Taisen (Clubhouse Games) or Yakuman Wii sinced I'm currently hooked on Pusoy Dos (Big Two variation) and Mahjong on the DS. XD

I also hope there's good news for Wii in Australia and Europe. One of my options are getting my cousin in Perth to buy it for me if Wii ends up fuck-expensive here (like alot of things when they launch ;-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 14, 2006)

There are still things that I really want to know, like 'is it region free?' and 'what is the launch line up?'.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 14, 2006)

That's great! But only white ? Nah, I will wait for more colors available to come. I have other things to do so I can wait.


----------



## gbtemp111 (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah, it's only white? white blows! i sure hate ipod for bringing about this white electronics craze! that black wii looked very sleek!


----------



## Athlon-pv (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.wii.com/en_US


----------



## bakhalishta (Sep 14, 2006)

I think 250$ is reasonable. I sure as hell will be getting one (along with Legend Of Zelda  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 14, 2006)

Woah, awesome that they added the wrist thingy like with the DS!


----------



## werwe (Sep 14, 2006)

$250 is a bit of a shock.  I thought for sure it would come in under $200.  

$60 controller is a problem, though I can understand the price because of the technology.  360 1st party controllers are $50, and basically use the same tech we've seen for the last ~10 years.

I would have gotten it for $250, but there's really nothing very compelling at launch.  Zelda might be okay, but it's the same stuff we've played several times already-- plus it's basically a GC title.  Excite Truck looks like an average off-road racer.  Wii Sports could be the real gem of the launch, but we won't know until the reviews come in.

The 3rd party lineup is weak... both at launch and beyond.  Past Trauma Center(a remake of a DS game) and Rayman, there's nothing that appeals to me at launch.  Red Steel could be good, but there are still a lot of doubts about it.  The rest seems to be the usual EA/Activision/THQ style shovelware.  

And I was hoping for more new game announcements, but it looks like all we got were Brain Training Wii and Dynasty Warriors Wave.  Pokemon Battle Revolution at the Japanese launch was a surprise though and will help greatly in the wake of D/P for DS.

EDIT: Missed some other newly announced games... Sword of Legendia, Forever Blue(which looks interesting), and Mario Party 8...  And from everything I've read, Trauma Center *is* a remake, albeit with a lot of added content.


----------



## phuzzz (Sep 14, 2006)

Nintendo stated sometime before that Metroid is supposed to be a launch title as well.  I'd also imagine there would be quite a few games that'll be released before Christmas time too.


----------



## gbtemp111 (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah, $60 and $50 controllers are a problem, and when you open up these "high tech" controllers you'll see just how low tech everything is! I agree, the 360 controller is way too much $ for what it is, and I suspect the same with the wii controller(although $40 for just the remote is acceptible, not what we were expecting, though). 

by the way, too bad mario galaxy won't be available at launch! i'll pick it up then, since the launch lineup doesn't seem all that. for wii sports, it's very tempting, though!
for now, i picked up a 360 premium(for $250, asian system), so i'll be occupied with that. 
the wii outputs 480p widescreen for all, right?


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 14, 2006)

Trauma Center is not a remake of the DS game, it's a sequel. Trauma Center: Second Opinion is what it will be called in the US.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 14, 2006)

Metroid is now into 2007, so that makes 3 of the strongest games they could have for launch back into 2007 now.
Mario, Super Smash Bros Brawl and now Metroid. Thank god Zelda is still a launch title.

EDIT: Widescreen 480p isn't for all games, but most.


----------



## yatzr (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Nintendo stated sometime before that Metroid is supposed to be a launch title as well.Â I'd also imagine there would be quite a few games that'll be released before Christmas time too.


if you read the conference text, someone asked about metroid and he said it would be a 2007 game.  i was kinda dissapointed in that.


----------



## werwe (Sep 14, 2006)

Trauma Center Interview

Here's an interview with the game's localization lead.  He calls it a "Wii-Make"

Still, I think there will be enough new content to justify the purchase, though I'm sure many will expect it to come in at a budget price($30-40 maybe?).


----------



## Adventures_of_Lo (Sep 14, 2006)

Paying is Believing.

I just hope it doesn't go over 250 euros in Europe.


----------



## wohoo (Sep 14, 2006)

WHYYYYYYY ISN'T THE WII LAUNCHED BEFORE THE 17TH?!?!?!?! ARRGH


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 14, 2006)

Damn I was hoping it was gonna be free. Oh well I preordered Zelda a year ago and they said I get a mystery gift maybe it will be a free WII? All kidding aside Maxconsoles has video footage from the press confrence which shows the Resident Evil Mansion. Thats all I needed to see. WOOT.


----------



## werwe (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah, the RE footage was nice, if not a bit cryptic.  

There was also a game earlier in the video that I thought was RE(featured a guy with a flashlight in a cave stepping on snakes or something), but I guess it wasn't.  What game was that, though?  Disaster: Day of Crisis is the only game that seems to fit.


----------



## Orc (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(werwe @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Yeah, the RE footage was nice, if not a bit cryptic.Â
> 
> There was also a game earlier in the video that I thought was RE(featured a guy with a flashlight in a cave stepping on snakes or something), but I guess it wasn't.Â What game was that, though?Â Disaster: Day of Crisis is the only game that seems to fit.



Shit, I'm still here. 

Necro-nesia.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 14, 2006)

Well its official no DVD playback on the Wii.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo of America's vice president of marketing and corporate affairs, Perrin Kaplan, confirmed to IGN Wii today that its forthcoming Wii console will not play Hollywood DVD movies. The decision to remove the functionality was made in order to deliver the machine at a cheaper cost and because most people today already own DVD players.


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 14, 2006)

The Resident Evil game will be called "Umbrella Chronicles" I heard....


----------



## werwe (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Well its official no DVD playback on the Wii.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can understand keeping DVD out to cut costs, but it would have been a nice way to get non-gamers interacting with the machine.


----------



## Rorsach (Sep 14, 2006)

Let's hope Argos has fucked up:

http://www.argos.co.uk/wcsstore/argos/images/wii_sm.gif


----------



## Rorsach (Sep 14, 2006)

http://blog.wired.com/games/index.blog?entry_id=1556591

Will the Wii be region-free? Yes. Like the Nintendo DS, the Wii will be able to play games from other regions, such as Japan, without any restriction. Kaplan implied there might be a region lock that publishers would be able to flip on, but it doesn't sound like the first-party titles from Nintendo will be restricted.


----------



## Nocturno (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(werwe @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(legendofphil @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Well its official no DVD playback on the Wii.
> ...



no dvd playback to keep the price low and still the price is $250?, nintendo will earn a lot of money for each console they sell, they only think on filling their pockects..


----------



## Zap (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> no dvd playback to keep the price low and still the price is $250?, nintendo will earn a lot of money for each console they sell, *they only think on filling their pockects..*



I'm sorry, but at this point, I must object...

One question for you regarding the bolded comment: "And... the other companies such as Sony and Microsoft isn't?"


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 14, 2006)

awesome awesome awesome

wii sports packed-in YES!
1 wand + 1 chuck YES!
acceptable prices for virtual console games YES!
movie file playback from SD YES YES!!! 
(anyone know if that includes DivX/Xvid/avi??)

only negitive I can see is the 'late' release date...

for those complaining about no DVD playback, look around your house. I'm positive you have 2+ DVD players, PLUS one more in your PC right.....? 
if not, a DVD player is only $30 at walmart anyway
http://www.walmart.com/search/browse-ng.do...1+500000.500001


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 14, 2006)

The only complaint I have are the Controller costs. $60 total for a controller and stick? That's a setback, but everything else sounds about right to me. I can not wait for this thing any longer!

Also, am I the only one going "Oh well" to no DVD Playback and Opera costing money? I have a 360 already, so there's my DVD Player. Opera for internet browsing, I have my computer for that. Why use a console for that?


----------



## werwe (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(werwe @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(legendofphil @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> ...



The price isn't that bad.  It does come with a game.  I'd imagine it would have been lower if it weren't for the outrageous prices of 360 and especially ps3.


----------



## ZildjianKX (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(werwe @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> The price isn't that bad.Â It does come with a game.Â I'd imagine it would have been lower if it weren't for the outrageous prices of 360 and especially ps3.



You are 100% right, it really boils down to the PS3.  If Sony had launched the PS3 cheaper, the Xbox 360 would probably have gotten a price cut.  Since there is no 360 price cut and the PS3 is launching for so much, it's not a bad idea for Nintendo to launch the system for $250, it's 50% the price of the basic PS3.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 14, 2006)

The thing you have to remember about the price is that Nintendo are selling them roughly at cost, the 360 and PS3 are retailing well below the cost of unit.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 14, 2006)

I could care less about dvd playback, but DIVX would be really nice.
I think Opera should be a pack-in, but obviously I'm not running things..
(if I was, ALL game systems would come two-player ready, like they did in the good old days!)
And I'm fine with the price... Meatloaf for dinner AGAIN!?!


----------



## Azadar (Sep 14, 2006)

Pretty bad price point and it's not so user friendly basically what I see happening here is #1 The hardcore Gamers are going to buy it, next summer they will drop the price to 199.99 since were paying for Wii sports.

200.00 including Wii Sports for the first x Million would have been better and 60.00 for a controller-setup come on!

175.00-200.00 would make mom and dad happy but 250.00 seems a bit expensive for little johnny and will not attract any new gamers at that price higher than ANY Nintendo system EVER!

Also if Microsoft announces the price drop on the core 25.00 Nintendo is in trouble.



That Said Ill be getting one, just my grandmom won't.. Bad brain and all.


----------



## lookout (Sep 14, 2006)

Wii console US$249.99 
Extra Game US$49.99 
Extra Wiimote US$39.99

it going cost me: US $339.53 Currency Converter £179.80 (not bad price's)


----------



## werwe (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Azadar @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Pretty bad price point and it's not so user friendly basically what I see happening here is #1 The hardcore Gamers are going to buy it, next summer they will drop the price to 199.99 since were paying for Wii sports.
> 
> 200.00 including Wii Sports for the first x Million would have been better and 60.00 for a controller-setup come on!
> 
> ...



I agree that the price is high for non-gamers.  Even though it's low relative to the other systems, non-gamers aren't people who are choosing between systems, but rather between gaming and other pursuits.  A price drop would be simple, however... just remove the pack in and voila... 200.00.  I don't think MS will drop the price anytime soon, however, unless they have a disastrous Xmas.

I think Nintendo knows Wii Sports is their best chance of creating a buzz for the system with non-gamers, so that's why they're forcing early adopters in NA to eat it whether they want to or not.  If they didn't, Wii Sports would likely bomb at retail and non-gamers would never have a chance to see "real" gamers playing it.


----------



## Rorsach (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(lookout @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Wii console US$249.99
> Extra Game US$49.99
> Extra Wiimote US$39.99
> 
> it going cost me: US $339.53 Currency Converter £179.80 (not bad price's)



You're forgetting US-sales tax.


----------



## HandheldFrog (Sep 14, 2006)

Time to start making down the calender


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 14, 2006)

I have $500 saved for the Wii.  Actually I was expecting this price from the very beginning since when a manufacturer says they will released under a certain price, they usually mean one cent lower.  I was also expecting Wii Sports to be a game that wasn't packed in...so that's a plus too.  All those extras like photo viewer, web browser, Mii, those are all extras I am certainly going to love.

Personally, I think all those people complaining on the internet are so spoiled they are like.  "Oh...the Nintendo Wii is not $199, so because of that I am now going to only buy PlayStation 3"

Sounds like idiots don't you think?

I will be one of the first to own the Wii.  Wii Sports packed in is great since I am trying to convince my wife to play games.  Still I am a bit disappointed by the late launch.  But its a strategy, they are going to suck up all the disappointed PlayStation 3 buyers when there is not enough stock.


----------



## El_Taco (Sep 14, 2006)

"Japanese Wii package - Wii Console, Wii Remote (strap included), Nunchuck attachment, Wii AC adaptor, Wii A/V cable, Wii console stand, sensor bar, sensor bar stand and two AA batteries "

First of all I would like to notice that the console stand comes with the consol (not like sony where you had to buy the stand for like 20$ but looking at the list I see "and two AA batteries " the remote needs bateries????? If that is the case it realy sucks must buy rechargeable bateries and what is the lifetime of the batteries on the remote ???


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 14, 2006)

The life span of the Wiimote batteries is quoted at 60hours or half that when using the sensor bar.
It is possible that Nintendo bring out a rechargable battery pack like the 360, adding yet more cost the controller.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 14, 2006)

You are not press but like to see what the get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://press.nintendo.com/wiipreview/

login: guest
password: nintendo

enjoy as long as it last!


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 14, 2006)

Simple, but Awesome!

Man, your avatar ROXS!


----------



## OrR (Sep 14, 2006)

250€ Wii
60€ Full extra controller
50€ Zelda
50€ Excite Truck
50€ Red Steel
50€ Wario Ware
50€ 5000 points + classic controller
----
560€
Fuck, this is going to be expensive... No comics that month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And it seems like I'll be getting my grandma one for christmas 2007, not 2006... Well, I guess I'll get her more comics then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





About the AA batteries: That's actually a good thing! A GOOD thing I tell you! Rechargable AAs are cheap and have a huge capacity. Better than stupid proprietary Liions or stuff like that. Also, when your batteries run out, just put another pair in. You can charge them outside the remote, that's a big plus, too. AAs are awesome, remember that!


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 14, 2006)

after seeing that i actually feel sorry for the other companies, cause i know exactly how this will end once the system comes out everywhere. Everybody knows this system is going to be #1 just cause all the people that came to e3 just to play it weather it has good graphics or what, and in the end all the games it has will assure that no matter what anyone says.....um ds #1 anyone?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 14, 2006)

For anyone that wants to watch the press conference for themselves:

http://uk.gamespot.com/events/wiilaunch/li...opslot;action;2


----------



## Harsky (Sep 14, 2006)

So, is still more conferences to come?


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 14, 2006)

Confirmed US Launch Titles:

Excite Truck
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess 
Wii Sports (bundled with the Wii console)
Call of Duty 3
Marvel: Ultimate Alliance
Rapala Tournament Fishing
Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam
World Series of Poker
Trauma Center: Second Opinion 
Madden NFL 07
Need for Speed: Carbon
Elebits
Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII
Far Cry: Vengeance
GT Pro Series
Monster 4x4: World Circuit
Open Season
Rayman Raving Rabbids
Red Steel
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent 

A total of 9 1st party and 41 3rd Party games due before the end of March 2007 including Super Mario Galaxy, Metroid 3 and Big Brain Academy.
No mention of Super Smash Bros.

Source


----------



## Hitto (Sep 14, 2006)

I already posted this somewhere else, but I feel like saying this again :

So with the weather channel, news channel, internet browser and picture viewer/editor, Nintendo's goal is to rope totally-non-geeky people to buy something that does what a PC does better, but that's easy to use and affordable. Then, if mom or grampa wants to try out a game, it's just a click away.

Can't say how it will turn out as my crystal ball is at the dry cleaner's, but I think this could work. I mean, I don't live in a very tech-literate country (france), but I know more than a few people who'd want to give the "digital lifestyle" a try. And yeah, I know peter moore coined that term first.

As a casual gamer, I can't say I care about those addons. Hey, it's free, and it could be good, but it also means some people were out coding this instead of a mario game. But it's an interesting strategy nonetheless.


addendum : I am soooo buying the FUCK outta this console.


----------



## Opium (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> As a casual gamer, I can't say I care about those addons. Hey, it's free, and it could be good, but it also means some people were out coding this instead of a mario game. But it's an interesting strategy nonetheless.



You're not allowed to call yourself a casual gamer, your a Mario Kart fiend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I think the Wii channels is a great idea for an interface, it's non threatening. Wiimote = TV remote, so therefore you can surf channels with it


----------



## OrR (Sep 14, 2006)

It looks like Nintendo is doing the whole media center thing much better and more effective than Microsoft and Sony... Only DVD playback is missing.


----------



## Hero-Link (Sep 14, 2006)

and who doesnt already have a dvd player.... i mean c'mon... we all have at LEAST one dvd player in our houses


----------



## OrR (Sep 14, 2006)

Not quite. My grandma does not have one.


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 15, 2006)

It seems to me like the Wii will use a different video output cable than the GameCube.  If you go to the "Hardware" section of wii.nintendo.com, it says 
"Output: an AV Multi-output port for component, composite or S-video"

The GameCube output had either composite or S-video, with a separate port for component.  

I really do hope that they include a component cable this time, although I realize that the chances of that are very unlikely.


----------



## OrR (Sep 15, 2006)

I want VGA! They promised it at E3 2005... :'(


----------



## amazoncd (Sep 15, 2006)

For anyone wondering about Region Free issues.

http://uk.gamespot.com/news/show_blog_entr...pic_id=24981977

- dial


----------



## Railgun (Sep 15, 2006)

http://press.nintendo.com/wiipreview/


login with:

name: guest
pw: nintendo


hope it wasnt post here by someone else...
enjoy how long it works^^


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 15, 2006)

Having a weather channel and news channel is perfect for me actually.  If I can check the weather before the next day, I would finally start remembering to bring an umbrella.  Sure Opera is kinda useless when I have a computer so close by...but hey...I can do it from the comfort of my own couch when I want to read a quick web comic or check the GBATemp Magazine.

As well as that, I love taking pictures.  If I could simply pop my SD card into the Wii and suddenly have a beautiful slideshow going, it would mean instant entertainment for everyone.  ITS PERFECT!!!  You know how digital cameras come with TV cables?  Putting on a slideshow isn't the most convinient method as you have to hold a camera in your hand.  Imagine doing it with the Wii-mote.  Sitting beside your friends and family laughing away as you change the slide with the Wii-mote.  Its amazing!!! Usually you have to invest a lot of money for these kind of wireless slideshow setups!!

The Wii is going to make people more popular! (I'm so fucking serious)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, just wow. I go to sleep, I wake up, and this is what I get? Nintendo has let me down. They've completely just pulled a Sony. Broken promises galore, dropped features, higher pricess, delayed titles. You know what? Fuck you Nintendo. I stuck up for you, but you've let me down. I want a Wii, yeah, but I shouldn't have to pay an extra $50 for a game I don't want (Wii Sports) in order to buy your console! And delaying Twilight Princess for GameCube... that was the only thing I had to look forward to for an entire year, that was the light of my life in a wasteland of nothingness. I have to wait 3 fucking months doing NOTHING now. I don't want your Wii version with the patch-job control scheme which may or may not suck (I'm not saying it will, I'm saying with this particular game with the controls not being meant for it, and it being a new system... it could easilly suck). And worste of all, you're delaying it to make money!? So you think if you delay the GC version more people will buy it for Wii? Good idea, but you've just alienated everyone who didn't want the Wii version.

Then there's the controller prices, wow. I'm fucking glad I don't have friends anymore (Sad eh? Yeah, my life is shit right now, I spend each day with nothing to do, and no one to do it with), because I couldn't afford to provide them with Wiimotes anyway. And here's the real kicker, you're releasing it a handful of days after the release of the PS3? Are you complete morons!? That creates direct competition, with a console that now has a headstart. If you released it a few days before this wouldn't be a problem, but after? Morons. Fuckedy fuck fuck fuckeroo! I'm so pissed off now you have no idea. How dare they delay my GC Zelda... I don't want some annoying little pointer fairy flying all over my screen while I'm trying to play. But I can't wait either, because arguably Zelda: TP GC was the only thing keeping me alive. I now have another 3 months of nothingness to look forward to, thanks a-fucking-lot.


----------



## time-warp (Sep 15, 2006)

To be honest, I'm over gaming at the moment. But looking at the gameplay video and the interface videos, I think Nintendo got it right this time - sort of. The price is way to high! For a little more you can get a X360 which is pretty cool. Once thing Nintendo has is FUN games, Monkey Ball and Mario caught my eye, as well as a Resident Evil looking title? Graphics look great. It says it can play videos from SD card. Wonder if it will play them off DVD-R, CDR?
Anywho, Wii looks great, hopefully it's silent. I think it will be more successful than Gamecube.


----------



## Mystery (Sep 15, 2006)

To be truthful, I'm a little disappointed.. I bet some are too.. I mean i was REALLY looking forward to a 199USD pricing but.. 250... and the controllers are $40 each.. Hmmm.. Sounds kinda leechy BUT the 360 didn't have quite as much hype as the wii.. I also kinda wished that the graphics would of upgraded at least a fair chunk but NOooooooooooooooooo.. they had to go DS style... which is fine but still.. 250 for a GCN with more features and a friggin remote.. But I guess you can't complain THAT much considering 250 isn't really THAT expensive as compared to the 360 and the PS3. Games are gonna be pretty different but i swear we will be seeing a lot of shitty games for the wii. Comeon.. look at the virtual console thing.. Its practically a money making machine..  and you'll PAY to get a friggin net surfer? you've got to be KIDDING.. wtf buddy! its a friggin STANDARD thing you should get.. OMG they're pissing me off.. but.. even through all the hate.. props.. you BASTARDS! i'll be getting one probabaly on launch date.. =P woooooooooooooooooo ZELDA! hahaha


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Wow, just wow. I go to sleep, I wake up, and this is what I get? Nintendo has let me down. They've completely just pulled a Sony. Broken promises galore, dropped features, higher pricess, delayed titles. You know what? Fuck you Nintendo. I stuck up for you, but you've let me down. I want a Wii, yeah, but I shouldn't have to pay an extra $50 for a game I don't want (Wii Sports) in order to buy your console! And delaying Twilight Princess for GameCube... that was the only thing I had to look forward to for an entire year, that was the light of my life in a wasteland of nothingness. I have to wait 3 fucking months doing NOTHING now. I don't want your Wii version with the patch-job control scheme which may or may not suck (I'm not saying it will, I'm saying with this particular game with the controls not being meant for it, and it being a new system... it could easilly suck). And worste of all, you're delaying it to make money!? So you think if you delay the GC version more people will buy it for Wii? Good idea, but you've just alienated everyone who didn't want the Wii version.
> 
> Then there's the controller prices, wow. I'm fucking glad I don't have friends anymore (Sad eh? Yeah, my life is shit right now, I spend each day with nothing to do, and no one to do it with), because I couldn't afford to provide them with Wiimotes anyway. And here's the real kicker, you're releasing it a handful of days after the release of the PS3? Are you complete morons!? That creates direct competition, with a console that now has a headstart. If you released it a few days before this wouldn't be a problem, but after? Morons. Fuckedy fuck fuck fuckeroo! I'm so pissed off now you have no idea. How dare they delay my GC Zelda... I don't want some annoying little pointer fairy flying all over my screen while I'm trying to play. But I can't wait either, because arguably Zelda: TP GC was the only thing keeping me alive. I now have another 3 months of nothingness to look forward to, thanks a-fucking-lot.



No offense Ace, but you've really changed a lot man. I'm sorry your life sucks right now, but hang in there. Things will turn around, they always do.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> No offense Ace, but you've really changed a lot man. I'm sorry your life sucks right now, but hang in there. Things will turn around, they always do.



None taken, you're right. I'm a different person now than I once was. And this Wii situation really has me upset. Hopefully they announce a bundle without Wii Sports. Nothing against it, but that's clearly where the extra $50 is going. And I don't think it's worth it for a game I'd never use.


----------



## Nocturno (Sep 15, 2006)

completely agree with you Ace, nintendo is doing this just to make money, they´re not thinking about their fans, I know it´s a business and they have to make money, but they´re taking advantage of all of us, they said a lot of things to make our hype go up and then they saw the opportunity to make even more money making wii overpriced knowing that with the kind of hype they´ve created, many people is going to buy wii no matter what..  I wonder how much does it cost to them to built one wii, I bet it´s not that much, I bet the profit is going to be huge..
and what they´re doing with zelda is awful, I mean, I was mad already since they said gamecube version wasn´t going to be widescreen, come on, how hard is to make widescreen games for gamecube, them they offer a wii version only with a new control scheme and they don´t even bother to upgrade the graphics a little, not only that, if you don´t like zelda with the new control, they don´t give you the option to play it using traditional control, so they are forcing you to buy to versions of the same game.. 
and what they said about dvd play option, the left it out "to keep the price low", yeah right, they ment "to keep profit up"..

nintendo really suck right now..

you should send exactly what you wrote in a letter to nintendo..  I understand your anger..


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> None taken, you're right. I'm a different person now than I once was. And this Wii situation really has me upset. Hopefully they announce a bundle without Wii Sports. Nothing against it, but that's clearly where the extra $50 is going. And I don't think it's worth it for a game I'd never use.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you're disappointed.  Please cancel your preorder so I can have a better chance at getting one.  Oh...and that probably goes for everyone else that was disappointed today too.  I hope there are a lot of people that cancel their preorders because they have to pay money (OMFG!!!) for a game console.
> ...



Edit: OMFG a company is trying to make money!!! GASP!!! I do must write a letter to Nintendo and complain to them that they are trying to make money.  For god sakes it is completely forsaken for a corporation to try and make money from their customers!!  I guess we should all go buy PlayStation 3s right?  Sony doesn't make money!  For sure we don't want these corporations to make money!  

Personally...I think Nintendo doesn't really care much about their fans as much as expanding the market and creating new fans.

Suck it up people.  Nintendo does not care about you!

Edit 2: Just to continue up on what I said before, is that by including Wii Sports inside the package, you gamers may not like this game at all, but this is a business strategy for Nintendo to make more money (GASP!!!).  By doing this, if your parents or friends who don't play games walk by and ask what this 'Wii' is, you will introduce it to them and you'll probably give them a shot at Wii Sports (cause its easy to understand).  They'll like it, they'll buy a Wii and they'll tell their friends too.  When more people buy the Wii, more developers will make great games for it.  If Wii has the highest percentage of the market, wouldn't all the exclusive games be made for it?

I'm a gamer first and foremost, and I hate sports from basketball to handball.  But the inclusion of Wii Sports is a TOOL to penetrate the American market.  If my wife who doesn't play games would play Wii Sports with me, I think Wii Sports will be my most favourite game.  (Isn't games played with friends and family the greatest thing?)

Its different from the Japanese market because the Japanese are open to new things and the Nintendo DS has already expanded the market there.  The American market is different.  What if you are the common parent who is looking for a game console?  "Oh look, this console costs less than the others and includes a game".  "Oh look, this console is very expensive...plus I have to buy a game for it too".

Does that make any sense to you?


----------



## Orc (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Personally...I think Nintendo doesn't really care much about their fans as much as expanding the market and creating new fans.
> 
> Suck it up people.Â Nintendo does not care about you!



Seconded. If you're disappointed that the cheapest next-gen console is still expensive... don't buy it.
If you're disappointed that you have to buy the peripherals and OMG it's almost as expensive as an x360... don't buy it.
If you're disappointed about the bundled game... don't buy it... or import the Japanese version hah.
If you think Nintendo just hyped things up and now taking advantage... jeez it's not like you have to give in to EVERY hype... again, don't buy it.
If the game you were waiting for doesn't live to your expectations because of changes and from what you've seen in gameplay TRAILERS... as much as it sucks to expect much from a game, don't buy it.
If you think Nintendo just f'ed their fans, don't worry, they don't really care about you since they're looking for new ones.

And yes the profit will be huge, they've said it themselves: "We will make a profit on the entire Wii proposition out of the box -- hardware and software." "That really is a very different philosophy versus our competitors. We are a company that competes only in the interactive entertainment space so we have to make a profit on every thing we do." - Reggie Fils-Aime


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 15, 2006)

Of course that makes sense. But I'm not talking about the whole, I'm talking about it from my perspective, and my needs. I don't play games with anyone but myself, and I'm not much for sports. So Wii Sports is a useless $50 paperweight to me. So forcing us to buy it is just a way to make money, yes. And there's nothing wrong with having such a bundle. Heck, when Wii Sports was announced I had a feeling it would be bundled. But, and this is a big but... they should have two Wii "bundles" out, one with Wii Sports, and one without. Much like when they sold the original NES. There was the bundle with nothing but the console and controller, and then were was a second more expensive bundle that included all that, Duck Hunt / Super Mario Bros; and a laser gun peripheral. That way any consumer who doesn't want the game, doesn't have to get it. 

And don't try and say you could re-sell it after, because game stores couldn't give less of a shit about bundled games. I bought my Crystal Xbox, which came with Crimson Skies and Fable. And when I beat Crimson Skies a few days later I went to sell it at EB. Do you know how much they wanted to give me for it? ONE DOLLAR. As for Zelda, it's not so much a scam to make people buy two copies of the same game, as it is competition. If two versions exist at the same time, some people are obviously going to buy the GameCube version which ultimately hurts the sales (and statistics) of the Wii version. So their plan is to make diehard Zelda fans who don't have the patience to wait another month (okay, closer to 20 days)... purchase the Wii version instead, and obviously with it, a Wii. It's an ingenious tactic, really. But it hurts the consumer.

So now because I have a gaping hole in my life and nothing to fill it, I'm going to be forced to buy a Zelda game version I don't want, and a Wii console which I don't want at the moment (the interesting games, except Zelda, won't be out for a while)... and for which I don't have the money, all because if I didn't it would mean another month of sitting here alone in the dark watching crappy old sitcom reruns I'm not interested in. Face it people, they pulled a Sony: they made a slew of promises, and backed out on a whole bunch of them (I bet there were a bunch of people looking forward to Metroid Prime 3 on launch day), and now us, the fans, are the ones getting screwed. I want my $199 USD Wii, dammit (Which would be about $230-ish +tax, with the current exchange rate). Instead I'm going to have to pay close to, or over, $300 for an extra game I don't want and/or need.


----------



## SlyGuy (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Railgun @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> http://press.nintendo.com/wiipreview/
> 
> 
> login with:
> ...



Awesome!  Thank-you!

I am totally psyched about this system.  I LOVE the idea of Wii sports.  I LOVE the idea of having an in-game avatar stored on my Wii-mote.  I LOVE the price!  Yes, we were all expecting around $50US less but who really cares.  I spend that much on a nice dinner.  And considering I will be using this console for the next 6 years or so, I can suck it up.  The fact is this console is the cheapest of all the new consoles and it offers the best value proposition.

I wonder how much this will cost in Canada.  The price translates to ~$280 Canadian, but I'd be willing to bet we'll see a $299 price point up here.  I'd be shocked at anything less.  Wii Sports will be very cool.  And after playing all these mini-sports I will have a good idea which sport I will be investing in an EA game for (Likely Tiger Woods).

My one gripe is (and I'm sure many feel the same way) the price of the controllers.  CAD$70 is a lot of money for one controller.  Multiply this by 3 and you're looking at CAD$210 on controllers alone!  I am buying the Wii mainly for play with friends/family.  For my hardcore stuff I have a PC and I'll be buying a PS3.  I've also got my DS.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   The real draw of the Wii, for me, is having a few friends over, a couple drinks and swinging away with our controllers.

The other thing about the cost of the controllers is that the cost doesn't end at CAD$70.  Let's say you want that cool Gun-Attachment...x4....CAD$90.  Classic controllers...x4....CAD$90.  And who knows what other enhancements will hit the market.  But then, of course, the brightside.  Even if I buy all of these attachments, the price is still lower than a PS3 with 1 standard controller.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next-gen plan:
1.  Buy a Wii package and 1 extra controller combo.
2a.  Convince my good buddy Mat to buy a Wii with 1 controller.
OR
2b.  Buy 2 more controllers.
3.  Wait for the PS3 price to drop (I figure it will take about 1 year).
4.  Buy World of Warcraft expansion pack
5.  Buy PS3 at reduced price with 1 extra controller.
6.  ??????
7.  Profit.

EDIT:  BTW, folks, the Wii without the Wii Sports game would likely cost US$240.  Software is not like hardware, it doesn't cost much more money to produce more of it.  Bundling software in this way is really a way to increase the value proposition.  It is my guess that Wii Sports is adding it's COST to the package, not it's suggested retail PRICE.  So it isn't really the system + a US$50 game, it's more like the system + a US$10 game (which people may value as a $50 game).


----------



## delta123 (Sep 15, 2006)

why is everyone complaing about the price? i just picked myself up a psp and one game and it cost about that much. and so IMO i think that 25000yen is v.cheap for the console. considering that the some shops are now selling DS lites for 24000yen.


----------



## Orc (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Of course that makes sense. But I'm not talking about the whole, I'm talking about it from my perspective, and my needs. I don't play games with anyone but myself, and I'm not much for sports. So Wii Sports is a useless $50 paperweight to me. So forcing us to buy it is just a way to make money, yes. And there's nothing wrong with having such a bundle. Heck, when Wii Sports was announced I had a feeling it would be bundled. But, and this is a big but... they should have two Wii "bundles" out, one with Wii Sports, and one without. Much like when they sold the original NES. There was the bundle with nothing but the console and controller, and then were was a second more expensive bundle that included all that, Duck Hunt / Super Mario Bros; and a laser gun peripheral. That way any consumer who doesn't want the game, doesn't have to get it.
> 
> And don't try and say you could re-sell it after, because game stores couldn't give less of a shit about bundled games. I bought my Crystal Xbox, which came with Crimson Skies and Fable. And when I beat Crimson Skies a few days later I went to sell it at EB. Do you know how much they wanted to give me for it? ONE DOLLAR. As for Zelda, it's not so much a scam to make people buy two copies of the same game, as it is competition. If two versions exist at the same time, some people are obviously going to buy the GameCube version which ultimately hurts the sales (and statistics) of the Wii version. So their plan is to make diehard Zelda fans who don't have the patience to wait another month (okay, closer to 20 days)... purchase the Wii version instead, and obviously with it, a Wii. It's an ingenious tactic, really. But it hurts the consumer.
> 
> So now because I have a gaping hole in my life and nothing to fill it, I'm going to be forced to buy a Zelda game version I don't want, and a Wii console which I don't want at the moment (the interesting games, except Zelda, won't be out for a while)... and for which I don't have the money, all because if I didn't it would mean another month of sitting here alone in the dark watching crappy old sitcom reruns I'm not interested in. Face it people, they pulled a Sony: they made a slew of promises, and backed out on a whole bunch of them (I bet there were a bunch of people looking forward to Metroid Prime 3 on launch day), and now us, the fans, are the ones getting screwed. I want my $199 USD Wii, dammit (Which would be about $230-ish +tax, with the current exchange rate). Instead I'm going to have to pay close to, or over, $300 for an extra game I don't want and/or need.



Point taken. But still gonna say what I said on my previous post. Don't buy it. 

...and yeah, I feel disappointed too;
I don't want Wii Sports either and I don't want to pay for the Opera Browser. 
I think sucks that they've pulled out Metroid Prime 3 from their launch list.
It will suck I'll have to skip out on ALOT of DS games just to save for the additional controllers. (Yeah, yeah who buys DS games.)
I hate the gap from Nov 19 to Dec 2, since I will most likely end up with a Japanese version.
... but after thinking of all this I'm still getting one at launch.

A lot of people's expectations have been let down (but you'd have to admit that some of their expectations are way too much, come on). They're disappointed but they shouldn't blame the company. Also, no need for them be spoiled brats   and go on tantrums because they didn't what they wanted. If you don't want it, don't buy it. It's not like you NEED it.

As for you Ace, it was really a bad time for your life and especially now to be put down by Nintendo when you were expecting so much. Maybe it's a sign, that you should try to skip out on video games for awhile. Try out other things maybe? Dunno really.


----------



## Opium (Sep 15, 2006)

With the rumours of a 2007 launch for Europe and Australia I'm a little worried. Hopfully they turn out to be completely false. A nice date between the American and Japanese launch would be nice. I guess we'll find out in 6 hours.

Wii 2007 = are you fucking stupid nintendo?!
Wii Nov = Yay, but the price still sucks. Most expensive Nintendo console EVER.


----------



## MC DUI (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> With the rumours of a 2007 launch for Europe and Australia I'm a little worried. Hopfully they turn out to be completely false. A nice date between the American and Japanese launch would be nice. I guess we'll find out in 6 hours.
> 
> Wii 2007 = are you fucking stupid nintendo?!
> Wii Nov = Yay, but the price still sucks. Most expensive Nintendo console EVER.



Australia always get screwed Opium  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have no doubt we won't be seeing the Wii till 2007.


----------



## Orc (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Wii 2007



Now *that* would be really a great shafting. If that happened, I'd join my European and Australian brothers/sisters in arms to boycott Nintendo...

... well maybe not, but I will cry for you.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> As for you Ace, it was really a bad time for your life and especially now to be put down by Nintendo when you were expecting so much. Maybe it's a sign, that you should try to skip out on video games for awhile. Try out other things maybe? Dunno really.



Well actually I don't play that many video games anymore, Zelda: TP is really the only one I'm looking forward to for quite some time.

And second of all, GamerGuyDude, is right about the pricepoint. Canadians are looking at something closer to $299 +tax, +any additional games. Basically, we're looking at the Wii being over $400 with all that stuff. Goody-goody gumdrops...


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 15, 2006)

$299 is fine with me...I've been saving since the Revolution was announced.

Oh...it has also been said that Opera will be free until next June.  So I hear



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> From IGN Wii
> 
> Internet Channel
> Go here to access the Opera internet browser. In addition to supporting flash (making this a step up from the DS browser), the browser uses the Wiimote to zoom in and out. The browser will normally cost money, but Nintendo will make it available for free download until June of 2006.


----------



## lookout (Sep 15, 2006)

let look back old nintendo history (the Gamecube will ship in Japan September 14 2001, followed in the U.S. November 18 2001, and in Europe & Australia in early 2002 (May) , said Nintendo officials at a Tokyo news conference.)


it this could be your answer, next year?
and they end up saiding "they wanted to force on U.S and Japan marketing launch"


----------



## Opium (Sep 15, 2006)

Nintendo NEED to take advantage of there being no PS3 in PAL territories. Why the hell would they delay the release of Wii till 2007? Nintendo already stated that Wii is production is already looking good and there should be no dips on stock on launch. That sounds like more than enough stock.

I mean come on! Australia only has a population of 20 million, 30,000 units would be enough for launch. I'm getting quite worried about the european conference. Lets hope they put my mind at ease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2006 launch please.

*edit* I think it'll be 2006, the Australian channel 9 news is meant to have something on Wii tonight.....lets hope.


----------



## Orc (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> From IGN Wii
> 
> Internet Channel
> Go here to access the Opera internet browser. In addition to supporting flash (making this a step up from the DS browser), the browser uses the Wiimote to zoom in and out. The browser will normally cost money, but Nintendo will make it available for free download until June of 2006.



This was confirmed at the Japanese conference. Dunno for US release, where Reggie himself stated that you'll have to buy the Opera browser.

Either way, I'm getting a Japanese system because:
1) No Wii Sports.
2) Free Opera til June
3) More accessible to me than US version.


----------



## MC DUI (Sep 15, 2006)

You would want to be carefull buying a Japanese console Wii, if developers do decide to make games region locked then you could be screwing yourself out of a lot of games.

Note the 360 games do not have to be region locked either but developers so far have chosen to lockout in over half of the available titles.

BTW I gather that they meant the browser would be free until June 2007?? Not 2006.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 15, 2006)

Attention Canadians, Wii will launch in Canada for $279.95 + tax and games will be $59.99 and launched on November 19th.  *GET PREORDERING DAMMIT!!! THAT'S MEANS YOU TOO ACE GUNMAN!*

Certainly much better than the $299.99 we were expecting.


----------



## lookout (Sep 15, 2006)

From E3 president Satoru Iwata said that they plan on shipping 4 million this year, and the remaining 2 million from January to March 2007.


2 million from January to March 2007, I wonder who it be?

2 Million for US
2 Million for Japan
2 Million for Europe (next year 2007)


----------



## lookout (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> You would want to be carefull buying a Japanese console Wii, if developers do decide to make games region locked then you could be screwing yourself out of a lot of games.



Region 2 encoding (Europe, Japan, South Africa and the Middle East including Egypt).
the only things if the console have english setting that be great!


----------



## Orc (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> You would want to be carefull buying a Japanese console Wii, if developers do decide to make games region locked then you could be screwing yourself out of a lot of games.
> 
> Note the 360 games do not have to be region locked either but developers so far have chosen to lockout in over half of the available titles.
> 
> BTW I gather that they meant the browser would be free until June 2007?? Not 2006.



Screw myself out alot of games? Maybe. But most games I want have Japanese versions anyway. So I think not. Especially first-party titles which I doubt will be region locked.

I might "screw myself out" of Madden and EA sports titles but I don't even play them so I guess it's fine.


----------



## lookout (Sep 15, 2006)

Wii going easy to hack the console, if know this right wii have a SD reader and you could end up playing future games. remind that SD card are getting cheaper and upto 4GB size. 


it have to be region free!

*YEA! I made my frist 100 post! within 1 month = 30.4368499 days*


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Attention Canadians, Wii will launch in Canada for $279.95 + tax and games will be $59.99 and launched on November 19th.Â *GET PREORDERING DAMMIT!!! THAT'S MEANS YOU TOO ACE GUNMAN!*
> 
> Certainly much better than the $299.99 we were expecting.



Pricey, but it's good to see Nintendo respects the exchange rate (unlike so many others who haven't changed their pricing-ways since our dollar went up in value). I'm talking to YOU Microsoft! $499 for an Xbox 360 in Canada is just crazy. Anywho, who knows, perhaps last minute they'll announce a 2nd cheaper bundle. And just incase anyone thinks otherwise, I'm a supporter of the Wii, I've been looking forward to it. I just wasn't happy about yesterday's announcements. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And by the way, the price, while still quite high, isn't as bad as one would think when you take into consideration trade-in value. A GameCube and a handful of games you no longer play, and the price won't be as bad (something I just rememered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

EDIT: Actually, I have a semi-related question: when it comes time for me to buy a Wii, should I trade in my Zelda: OOT GC pre-order disc game I got when I bought Wind Waker? I've just been thinking that I could purchase it on the virtual console instead, and save some shelf space. It's not like I'll be playing it any time soon anyway, since I beat it 100% ages ago. I'm just not sure.


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I believe that the free opera until June is for both versions.  Its your decision anyway, but won't taxes and shipping put the system at about the same cost for the US and Japan?  Maybe a slight bit more expensive, but then you also get the system two and a half weeks earlier as well.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> I believe that the free opera until June is for both versions.Â Its your decision anyway, but won't taxes and shipping put the system at about the same cost for the US and Japan?Â Maybe a slight bit more expensive, but then you also get the system two and a half weeks earlier as well.



Shipping and such is always a factor, but it's not an in-house factor. What I mean by this, is that Nintendo has no control over how much the shipping companies charge. So you really shouldn't count it as an extension of the cost, but rather a seperate cost. And upon minimal research (and I'm not sure if this hass been stated before) the Japanese Wii Sports-less bundle comes to $212 USD, whereas the North American Wii Sports bundle comes to $249.99, as we all well know. That's a difference of nearly $40 USD. So as you can all see, they actually are charging extra for Wii Sports.


----------



## SlyGuy (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Sep 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that the free opera until June is for both versions.  Its your decision anyway, but won't taxes and shipping put the system at about the same cost for the US and Japan?  Maybe a slight bit more expensive, but then you also get the system two and a half weeks earlier as well.
> ...



Not necessarily true, Ace.  There is this thing called Purchasing Power Parity, which basically means that the cost of goods in a each country is at a different level, regardless of their currency exchange rate.  For example.  10 eggs might cost you US$1 in the USA and US$1.25 in Europe.  The site I was at that covered the Japanese event said that using a PPP converter the US$212 figure is actually very close to US$250.   Here is the site for more info:

http://www.oecd.org/department/0,2688,en_2...1_1_1_1,00.html


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(GamerGuyDude @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Not necessarily true, Ace.Â There is this thing called Purchasing Power Parity, which basically means that the cost of goods in a each country is at a different level, regardless of their currency exchange rate.Â For example.Â 10 eggs might cost you US$1 in the USA and US$1.25 in Europe.Â The site I was at that covered the Japanese event said that using a PPP converter the US$212 figure is actually very close to US$250.Â  Here is the site for more info:
> 
> http://www.oecd.org/department/0,2688,en_2...1_1_1_1,00.html



Hm, that's actually really interesting. I wasn't aware such a thing existed until this moment.


----------



## zedrac (Sep 15, 2006)

So, any word on the Australian Wii news?


----------



## Opium (Sep 15, 2006)

Not yet maybe at the european conference.


----------



## ConraDargo (Sep 15, 2006)

And when's that conference again?


----------



## Opium (Sep 15, 2006)

in 2 hours


----------



## zedrac (Sep 15, 2006)

But Channel 7 or Channel 9 were meant to run a news story today about the Wii.


----------



## Prema (Sep 15, 2006)

The London conference has started, any live blogging somewhere?


----------



## lookout (Sep 15, 2006)

= 2007 (back-up)


----------



## palmarenko (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Prema @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> It´s starting in 6 minutes, any life blogging somewhere?


http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=67637


----------



## Opium (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(lookout @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> = 2007 (back-up)



Live Updates here no need to refresh the page! *edit* beaten to the punch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll update the original post with new info once it's available.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(lookout @ Sep 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > = 2007 (back-up)
> ...



"Please switch off all electronic devices." "No."

Lol, wow, defiant little man, isn't he? I did love that "Can't stop the signal" bit though, a nod to Serenity.


----------



## lookout (Sep 15, 2006)

Live Updates:
12:36.51 - "Please switch off all electronic devices." "No."

"Noooooooooooooo!"


----------



## Opium (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Fan request #1: "Totty commentary". Well, there are lots of women in Wii t-shirts. There is nothing yet to rival Germany's magnificent pink-dress DS creature.



ahahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Lets hope they aren't discovered and don't have to turn off the laptop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meanwhile I'm passing the time waiting for it to start by playing my PSP, how sacreligious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn you tekken for being so friggin hard


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.n-europe.com/news.php?nid=9573
Supposed Aus price and release date.

Edit: Another source, looks like it's real: http://www.vooks.net/modules.php?module=article&id=10969


----------



## Opium (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> http://www.n-europe.com/news.php?nid=9573
> Supposed Aus price and release date.



Nooooo!

It's out this year thank god, BUT...TOO...DAMN...EXPENSIVE! That will NOT win over non believers and non-gamers. for the cost of an extra wii game you can buy an Xbox 360! Jesus, I thought this console was meant to be affordable and appeal to non-gamers?!


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 15, 2006)

That's their problem, not yours


----------



## Zidapi (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> http://www.n-europe.com/news.php?nid=9573
> Supposed Aus price and release date.
> 
> Edit: Another source, looks like it's real: http://www.vooks.net/modules.php?module=article&id=10969



It's on Nintendo Australia's front page now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.nintendo.com.au/


----------



## Opium (Sep 15, 2006)

Let me reiterate my thoughts because I'm still furious... *"CRAP AND OVERLY EXPENSIVE PRICE!!!" *$100 too much.

non-gamers my arse.


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 15, 2006)

For the record, it'll be somewhere between $450NZD and $500NZD for us kiwis.


----------



## SkuiD87 (Sep 15, 2006)

Is there anywhere I can watch a live stream of the Euro conference?


----------



## ahzael (Sep 15, 2006)

o WTF ? 399 au bucks ? what kinda of nonsense is this ? 249 us is 319 aus, and taxes are about the same, what? 80 dollars just for the travel? what kinda shit is this? is the damn box travelling first class, drinking champagne and getting *f^$()4 from the hostesses ?

damn, this really makes me feel like wana give up my deposit and get a 360 instead.

Nice one nintendo.


----------



## 5kuzgib (Sep 15, 2006)

Doesn't bode well for EU/UK price...


----------



## lookout (Sep 15, 2006)

The price for wii in UK £159.99. same to Australia's $400 AUD


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 15, 2006)

Slightly both on and off-topic, does anyone know what the memory card situation is going to be like? Because I now plan on pre-ordering a Wii and Zelda: TP, but I don't want to get them home and realise I can't save my game.


----------



## Opium (Sep 15, 2006)

Nintendo just SMS'ed me, telling me the aus launch and price...I think i'll send a message back telling them where to shove the $399


----------



## godbuns (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice vid, anyone else find it funny that Nintendo chose to make a commercial that looks like these guys are in a yuppie mental institution lol, nothing in the rooms at all, everything is all white. The guy from japan sitting on the couch with what i assume is his nurse ....and then six ppl playing obviously different games on the same TV lol. think theyre all nuts.  BTW anyone know what that diving game is that looked pretty cool.


----------



## lookout (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Slightly both on and off-topic, does anyone know what the memory card situation is going to be like? Because I now plan on pre-ordering a Wii and Zelda: TP, but I don't want to get them home and realise I can't save my game.




SD Card Slot In Wii Confirmed so you can upload photo from you cam and vids


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2006)

Mmh ...  EU launch price is EUR 249. I kind of expected this to be the retail price (though it's kind of expensive if you'll have to buy all those accesoires and games). But ...  I'll definately get myself a Wii on launch day (hopefully)!


----------



## tyasawa (Sep 15, 2006)

>_


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(lookout @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Sep 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly both on and off-topic, does anyone know what the memory card situation is going to be like? Because I now plan on pre-ordering a Wii and Zelda: TP, but I don't want to get them home and realise I can't save my game.
> ...



Well, more to the point I wanted to know if I'll have to buy a memory card, or if one comes with the console. Or if it perhaps has a built in memory allocated for game saves. Because I was just on EB, and they had a Wii memory card pre-order for $59.99 (USD), and that's a fair chunk of money.


----------



## lookout (Sep 15, 2006)

EU launch price going end-up spending over £230 ($340 EUR) with other juck and bits for wii


----------



## lookout (Sep 15, 2006)

WarioWare: Smooth Moves (just after launch).

Third-party: around 15-20 games from launch. Red Steel. Rayman. Need for Speed Carbon. Tony Hawk. Super Monkey Ball.

Date: 2006.

December 8th 2006.

EUR 249 / GBP 179

Bundles is white console, one Wii remote, one Nunchuck, Wii Sports.

Between 49 and 59 Euros for software. 34 for 39 pounds.


----------



## Opium (Sep 15, 2006)

The conference is over. Bah.

The Aus price is exactly US$300, how is that fair!? We get the same package as the US, a lot later than them and it's much more expensive


----------



## Orc (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow that's a fucking high. :/ Guess getting my cousin in Australia to get me a Wii is out of the question then. I will most likely have to wait til December for the Japanese release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since getting the US version here will be too expensive. That or bite the US version and skip out on a few DS games (ex. Pokemon Rescue US, Pokemon D/P, Rocket Slime US, Gintama, YuuYuu and alot more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )... hell maybe I will... who the hell buys DS games anyway  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but that also means skipping out on a new flashcart I was planning to get (a slot 1 or lite cart since I'm still using a Supercard miniSD, Supercard SD and M3 SD ;-


----------



## lookout (Sep 15, 2006)

I going Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii on the console! the price kill us in uk  
we paying the most expensive then any other country's!!


----------



## ConraDargo (Sep 15, 2006)

December 8th, that's not too shabby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The price, on the other hand, is.

I'd also like to take this opportunity to say how much I hate it when companies block their staff from reaching certain websites, such as Eurogamer.net in this case *mumble mutter I really wanted to follow the conferecene live on the net*


----------



## Wuschmaster (Sep 15, 2006)

Wait, €249 = $317.13?! Almost double the Japanese price, damn it O.O!
Okay, time to import the Japanese console for €167 ($212).


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 15, 2006)

What I get from this is that the US is going to be the guinea pig of the wii instead of Japan. Japan and Europe will probably get a revised software with some/all of the bugs found on US Wiis corrected.


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Wow that's a fucking high. :/ Guess getting my cousin in Australia to get me a Wii is out of the question then. I will most likely have to wait til December for the Japanese release
> 
> 
> 
> ...




off topic, but yeah, do you know anyone who has DS in the phil? all i see are psp's


----------



## Orc (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(_ORiON_ @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that's a fucking high. :/ Guess getting my cousin in Australia to get me a Wii is out of the question then. I will most likely have to wait til December for the Japanese release
> ...



Yes. My friends, gf and sisters. Some of my sister's friends too. You see people displaying their PSPs because you know it's a "status symbol" here.


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(_ORiON_ @ Sep 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 15 2006 said:
> ...



great, i'm forced to agree with it as a "status symbol". urghh... stereotyping...


----------



## =D----- (Sep 15, 2006)

Why is Europe always last 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  and why do I have to pay 30% more than US people


----------



## Pikachu025 (Sep 15, 2006)

European Price:    250,00 EUR = 37.227,54  JPY
Japanese Price: 25.000,00 JPY =    167,896 EUR

Oh well. I expected that, sadly. Still'll get one, obviously.

And I want the VC-games cracked as soon as possible.


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Nintendo just SMS'ed me, telling me the aus launch and price...I think i'll send a message back telling them where to shove the $399



Well I'm not from Australia but surely the $400AUD price tag was a given? And I don't understand why it's a bad price... prices will obviously be a bit more than the US; the market is not as large and they've got to ship the things over here. You're paying about $67AUD more... but it wouldn't work out any cheaper importing one, as you'll pay more than $250USD for the Wii with bank/paypal currency conversion charges, so infact you're probably paying about $40AUD more, and that's about what it'd cost to ship a US machine out to you anyways, right?
I've not even covered tax, because I don't know how its worked out over there or at what percentage but at the end of the day $400AUD seems like a fairly good price, not to mention you'll have a warranty on the thing unlike an imported machine.

And even though you can grab a core Xbox360 for $500AUD, don't! Honestly you'll regret not getting a premium version instead.



Looks like the UK price has just been announced at £179.99 (250 Euro), nothing suprising I guess... £150 had been rumoured and would have been nice, but unrealistic with our stupid vat/tax levels lol >_>.
Hopefully there'll be some half decent pre-order deals knocking about... I can imagine GAME and Gamestation offering the Wii and a game for £200.

Well I'm getting a Wii, Zelda TP and ExciteTrucks on launch day come rain or shine, so I'm all sorted... Only problem I have is that the *8th December* release date sucks major ass! Argh! That's like almost 3 weeks after the US launch! In normal circumstances I wouldn't care much but I'm really desperate to play Zelda so I'm really tempted to import one now. =\ I'm just a tad worried about third parties putting region locks on their games like with the Xbox 360.


----------



## Orc (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(=D----- @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Why is Europe always last
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know it's true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and dunno everytime I see a person I don't know playing a PSP it's either GTA or those sucky NFS ports. :/ 

As for DS people I don't really know, I've seen a lot really and talked to them about games (yeah I just randomly butt-in). Usually at Greenhills or browsing at DataBlitz for games. I've even taught some random girl about the Supercard in some shop in GH and she ended up buying one.

And trying to slightly go back on topic, alot of people here aren't even familiar with Wii lol... but alot are waiting for the PS3 but they won't get one at launch. Reason: "Hintayin ko magka-pirated." (Translation: I'll wait until we can pirate games.) 

I love the Philippines. XD


----------



## Harsky (Sep 15, 2006)

8th of December? Considering the DS launch dates went like this:

United States - 21st November 2004
Japan - 2nd December 2004
Europe - 11th March 2005

And the Gamecube launch went like this

Japan September 14th 2001
United States November 18th 2001
Europe May 3rd 2002

Three weeks is nothing. Still not sure about the price though but then again, it IS £20 cheaper than an Xbox 360.


----------



## HereZia (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Wait, €249 = $317.13?! Almost double the Japanese price, damn it O.O!
> Okay, time to import the Japanese console for €167 ($212).



Stop thinking that the Japanese Wii Version is cheapest than the EU.

If you import Wii it'll cost :

Wii + Shipping Cost + Customs Cost (I don't know if it the exactly word for "Douane" in french)

170€ + 30€ + nearly 40-50€ maybe more ( 40€ for my japanese DS)

Nearly 250€ for an imported Wii with NO GAME !

So i'd prefer buy my Wii in France for 250€ and a game, although Wii sport is not my most wanted game .


----------



## ConraDargo (Sep 15, 2006)

Aye, getting the Wii trough customs could really hurt your wallet, but I think I'm willing to take my chances - just need to find an online store that is willing to write down the value and stuff like that ^^


----------



## TheStump (Sep 15, 2006)

...$399





WHY NINTENDO...WHY!!!!
i feel like kicking someone in the groin, where's bloody opium, he lives the closests to me.
*walks off looking to vent...with rage kicks*

[EDIT] i have an idea, lets convince the Bif N to just make the systems in our country so they dont rape us with sur-charges.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *makes a stupid internet pertition*


----------



## Opium (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(S2561588 @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> ...$399
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll remember to lock my door 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





but yes, very bad news


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm glad I'm not you guys.  You guys always seem to get the short end of the stick in gaming.


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Three weeks is nothing. Still not sure about the price though but then again, it IS £20 cheaper than an Xbox 360.



Yeah 3 weeks later is pretty good going for Nintendo Europe, both in regards hardware and software, but if I can get my hands on Zelda TP 2 and a half weeks early then it's worth it; this game is gonna rock!

The graphics from the video released yesterday look awesome (if you can get past the low quality vid: link), especially the overworld... Nintendo has said that it takes 45 minutes to travel from one side to the other on horseback! Some people on Spong.com worked out that would mean the game world is going to be about 450 square miles in size! Crazy huh?! (In comparison GTA San Andreas is only 17 square miles). I think the whole square miles stuff in games is a bit BS myself, but point is this Zelda game is going to be massive!


----------



## lookout (Sep 15, 2006)

ok guy just order one Nintendo Wii Console + Wii Sports with The Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess,  2ed Nintendo Remote Control for £244.97


----------



## Harsky (Sep 15, 2006)

Anyways, this console will be on my, "to get" list when I (hopefully) go to Hong Kong next year. I really, really hope the region free aspect is true or maybe someone is willing to hack it to do that.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2006)

I was hopeing for about $350 AUS but was expecting $400 AUS. It's not that expensive I guess. I'm thinking Nintendo put an inflated price on it so they had some leway to counter an inevitable XBox 360 price drop. I just hope the games aren't going to be $100 here.


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Anyways, this console will be on my, "to get" list when I (hopefully) go to Hong Kong next year. I really, really hope the region free aspect is true or maybe someone is willing to hack it to do that.


Nintendo have stated that all first party games will be region free. Region locks are available however for any third party developers who wish to use them.

The 360 works on the same basis - developers can choose to put region locks on. Some do and some don't =\. Developers would probably have more of a reason to implement a region lock on the 360 as game prices vary a lot more between regions and some developers probably won't want people saving $20 buying the asian version. So in short yes I can imagine region locks on third party Wii games, but it shouldn't be as bad as with the 360. I hope xD.

I've put a preorder in for the Japanese version with play-asia and as soon as the US version is up for pre-order I'll switch to that. I figure any region locked third party games I want I can import from the US, or datel will probably come up with a new Freeloader or something like they always do. =D


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 15, 2006)

I believe that when Nintendo don't region protect then most other dev's won't either.
But if 3rd party's do then I can only hope that region exclusive titles like Bleach Wii will be region free.


----------



## Costello (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> I believe that when Nintendo don't region protect then most other dev's won't either.
> But if 3rd party's do then I can only hope that region exclusive titles like Bleach Wii will be region free.


I agree with you. Nintendo said they wouldn't charge for online Wifi games on the DS, but that 3rd party editors would be allowed to. 
And so far, all online WiFi DS games are free!


----------



## ConraDargo (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(lookout @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> ok guy just order one Nintendo Wii Console + Wii Sports with The Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess,Â 2ed Nintendo Remote Control for £244.97


Well then, spill the beans - what store did you pick?!


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 15, 2006)

I just got an interesting newsletter type e-mail update from GamePlay.co.uk. 

Here's a snippet...



			
				Gameplay.co.uk said:
			
		

> The date and price
> 
> Set to launch in the UK and Europe on December the 8th this year, the Wii has been provisionally priced at £179.99 by Nintendo. *Please note that this hasn't been confirmed as our retail price yet, and that we'll confirm our own price for the system when pre-orders open shortly*.


Interesting that they'd even mention this in their e-mail isn't it? Perhaps we can look forward to a cheaper or possibly even more expensive price at retail?


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hmm, has anyone watched the IGN Trauma Center videos? It appears that they are showing the game on a non-stretched widescreen display, which if it is the case, is great, because formerly Atlus said it would only have a 4x3 mode.

Edit:  Oh, and apparently now the Wii won't be region-free, as said in an article from IGN.

"Wii games will not be region-free according to Nintendo UK's General Manager David Yarnton. Speaking exclusively with IGN at Nintendo's European Wii press event in London, Yarnton confirmed that Wii games and online content will be region-encoded, meaning European gamers won't be able to play titles from the US and Japan and vice-versa."


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 15, 2006)

Gamesindustry.biz are reporting that it is region protected and that "the US arm of the company made a mistake".

EDIT: Beat to it, oh well. But its still a kick in the balls. Still time for it to be taken out.


----------



## THeLL (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad the Wii games don't become as expensive as the Xbox 360 and PS3 ones will...


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 15, 2006)

The prices of the virtual console for europe are in and slightly more expensive than thought


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Prices are tiered with NES games available for 500 "Wii Points" at £3.50/€5, SNES games will cost 800 points (£5.60/€8) and N64 will set you back 1000 points, or £7/€10. The pricing for titles on other formats - SEGA Mega Drive, TurboGrafx and MSX - has yet to be confirmed. You'll be able to pick up point cards at retail outlets, with 2000 points weighing in at £14/€20.


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 15, 2006)

Gah! Stupid NOE, I really hope the machine isn't region locked *sigh*. I encourage everyone to email them about this, because it's only today this news has surfaced and uptill yesterday Nintendo has been proclaiming the Wii as region free.
There are bound to be some import worthy titles on the Wii... (I was looking forward to any rhythm games myself) it'd be a shame to miss out on them. The only reason some games such as Ouendan are even coming out in the West are because the titles were popular with importers.

*3 weeks*  Ugh! I don't know if I can cope with the thought of waiting 3 weeks longer than everyone to play Zelda TP. Even if the mahcines are region encoded I'm very tempted to get one just to get Zelda early... >_>;

Oh and remember the whole rumour about the Wii launching in the UK for £149.99 on the 24th of November? Well apparently that was the *definate* price and date planned, right up until when Sony delayed the PS3. NOE took advantage of the new situation and decided to raise the price a bit as there's no longer as much competition. Sounds pretty plausible to me.

Well I'm off to send NOE an angry email.






p.s Virtual Console prices kinda suck, why would I want to purchased some DRM'ed piece of data for £7 when I can buy the physical game second hand for £1-2? Also sounds like with the region locks for online content, I won't be able to buy a VC points card from the US to save myself a bit of money. I imagine the DRM/copy protection stuff on the games being hacked fairly quickly though, so I'm not fussed.


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> I imagine the DRM/copy protection stuff on the games being hacked fairly quickly though, so I'm not fussed.



What I'm worried about is that it is sounding like VC games will be tied to your account online, so it might not be as simple as you (or I, for that matter) were hoping


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Virtual Console prices kinda suck, why would I want to purchased some DRM'ed piece of data for £7 when I can buy the physical game second hand for £1-2? Also sounds like with the region locks for online content, I won't be able to buy a VC points card from the US to save myself a bit of money.



It will depend on the game but some are more expensive than that, for example both N64 Zelda games are more than £10 pre-owned. Plus it saves buying the console, I never owned a NES but wouldn't mind playing some of the games.

The region locking on the online content does bother me, I just hope its console based rather than IP based. The xbox market place does something similar, there are some items that I know are on it but I can't get here. Their points card are extremely strick, you can only use the points card from the country you are in, apart from the 2100 which is europe wide.


----------



## Cutman (Sep 15, 2006)

About Region Locking.

http://www.cubed3.com/news/5953/1/Wii_is_N...n_Free_(Update)

To quote it



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> According to Wired who spoke to NOA's Perrin Kaplan, she confirmed that it would be region free just like the DS, without any restrictions. Publishers will be able to activate a region lock but apparently Nintendo will not be doing that for first party titles.


----------



## legendofphil (Sep 15, 2006)

I followed that through to the original source and it was something that was posted on the wired blog yesterday, I think we will have to wait till Monday to find out for sure.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 15, 2006)

Phew, 354 posts read.
Some interesting opinions and stuff flying around. Prices as far as release prices go are good and at some point in the last few months I resigned myself to the fact Europe/Australia, scratch that anywhere that is not the US (I will include Canada here) or Japan will always get the short end of the stick when it comes to electronics and computer games.

I guess I will not be breaking my "wait a year before purchase" policy though.

If anyone wants a copy of the promo video (the game montage) in a real video format http://www.gametrailers.com/player.php?id=13082&type=wmv granted it is one of the worst compression jobs I have ever seen.


----------



## pika3000 (Sep 15, 2006)

http://wii.ign.com/articles/732/732982p1.html
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/content_page.php?aid=19686


----------



## amazoncd (Sep 16, 2006)

Region locked? We need a mod chip!


----------



## dice (Sep 16, 2006)

I dont see the point in replying because it's highly unlikely that someone will even read it lol

europe getting ripped off once again :/


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, my Wii is pre-ordered. Can't wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: It seems I must retract my previous statement. I sent my mom to pre-order the Wii, and apparently my local EB Games isn't accepting pre-orders until they know how many they'll be recieving, even though they're aware of the release date. She did however pre-order Twilight Princess for Wii. I don't like the sounds of this scenario at all. There's now a chance I could end up with a copy of the game, but no console to play it on.


----------



## squall3031 (Sep 16, 2006)

399.95 bucks for AUSTRALIAN release???
Hell no...!! 350 bucks, i buy !!


----------



## 754boy (Sep 16, 2006)

What I'm tripping on is the high price of an extra Wiimote. $40 bucks!!! Damn!! Then another 20 for the nunchuka attatchment????? That $60 dollars more I have to spend because Madden is more fun with 2 or more people.


----------



## motorcity_madman (Sep 16, 2006)

i hope the 360 does a price drop when wii launches.360 looks better now.


----------



## Opium (Sep 16, 2006)

I hope the 360 gets a price drop too, that way Nintendo is bound to drop the price of Wii.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 16, 2006)

Dunno about anywhere else in the world but over here you can get a basic 360 for £199, not much more expensive than a Wii but meh I think I'll get more value for my money with a Wii than I have from my 360 (though I do enjoy alot of my 360 games, I just think I'd prefer the Wii). The remote and Nunchuck prices have stunned me abit I'm hoping some third party folk would do some cheaper ones that are reliable. Games also seem to be pricier than I'd expect for a system which games are suppose to be alot cheaper to develop for.

Saying that I'll still get one on launch day, but maybe wait until the accessories are easier on the pocket.


----------



## Opium (Sep 16, 2006)

The Nintendo Wii was just on the news here in Australia. I took a short video with my digital camera and uploaded it to youtube HERE

No sound unfortnately, my camera isn't that great for movies, but you can see it at least. Some good publicity there, a guy from Nintendo Australia is showing it off a little later in the video.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.wimp.com/wbyoe/

Cheap and fun please...


----------



## dice (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> The Nintendo Wii was just on the news here in Australia. I took a short video with my digital camera and uploaded it to youtube HERE
> 
> No sound unfortnately, my camera isn't that great for movies, but you can see it at least. Some good publicity there, a guy from Nintendo Australia is showing it off a little later in the video.


Have you ever thought about being a cameraman? if so I suggest you don't


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 18, 2006)

Quizzed NOA about region locks and this was their response:

_"Thanks for sharing your feedback with us. We have confirmed that the Wii console is manufactured with a region code that limits the system to playing only those games sold in the coded region, which is the same as we did for Nintendo GameCube and prior console systems."_


I also emailed NOE (well their out-sourced service center anyways) and I got this dumb response:

_"There is a confusion over the tem 'Region Free'. With regard to the Wii this has no real meaning as there is no DVD player capability in it. I think the reference is to the difference between the TV systems throughout the world. A lot of them are incompatible."_

So yeah as NOE stated before the Wii is gonna be region locked, doh. =(


----------



## Elrinth (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah, i think the prices of everything is rather hefty... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



150 skr (15 euro) for a rom which I could buy original cartridge @ second hand for 50 skr (5 euro) doesn't seem very nice...


----------

